# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Networking & Wireless > [ubuntu] ASUS laptop wireless

## jwx330

Installed 12.04 on my ASUS u56e laptop, but I can't get the wireless to work. Any pointers as to where to start? I'm still learning ubuntu.

----------


## varunendra

To create a detailed report for troubleshooting wireless problems, please download and run wireless info script (developed by Wild Man & Krytarik, helped by anewguy, chili555, llua.).

You can do it in two ways -

*Method 1. Cable Internet - CLI Method (one-step easy way) -*

If you can connect to internet via cable, usb modem etc., run the following command in a terminal
_(Press Ctrl+Alt+T to open the terminal > copy-paste the command below > press "Enter")_ -



```
wget -N -t 5 -T 10 https://github.com/UbuntuForums/wireless-info/raw/master/wireless-info && \
chmod +x wireless-info && \
./wireless-info
```

It will automatically download and run the script, and generate a "*wireless-info.txt*" file in your home directory (or "*wireless-info.txt.tar.gz*" file, if the text file size exceeds 19.5 KB).
_(You will need to supply your login password when prompted. You won't see any characters on the screen while typing your password)._
Either attach this file _(wireless-info.txt or wireless-info.txt.tar.gz, whichever is created)_, or even better, copy-paste its contents in your next post. (*Do remember to paste the contents between 'Code' tags* generated by clicking on *#* button located at the top of edit box, in which you create new posts. Doing so will preserve its formatting and make your post more readable).

================================================== =====================================

*Method 2. No Internet - GUI Method (multi-step but still easy to do )-*

If you can't connect to internet -

* Download the script on another computer by right-clicking this link, and choose to "Save" the link target.
* *Copy the downloaded file to your Ubuntu Desktop* (see the "NOTE 2" below) and,
* run it from there as follows -

*1)* Right-click the downloaded file > click "Properties" > go to "Permissions" tab > tick the "Execute" checkbox > close the box.

*2)* Double-click the file > select "*Run*" in the opened dialogue box. Provide your password when asked.
_[NOTE 1: Since Ubuntu 13.04, Text Files open up in text editor even if they are made executable. To change this-
Open any folder > go to Files > Preferences > Behavior tab > select "Ask each time" option under "Executable Text Files" section.]_

*3)* A fresh new file "*wireless-info.txt*" (or "*wireless-info.txt.tar.gz*" file, if the text file size exceeds 19.5 KB) will be created in the same directory where you have run the script from. Attach it or copy-paste its contents (as described above) in your next post.
It will give us all the info required to identify the problem and troubleshoot it accordingly. Once again, *do not forget to wrap the output in 'Code' tags* if you copy-paste the output here. It has the advantage over attachment that everyone will be able to see it without needing to download anything, so you'll have more chance of getting quick replies.

_[NOTE 2: You can't make the script executable if it is on a non-linux partition, for example - a pen drive with FAT32 partition, or a Windows NTFS partition. Also, the script is NOT COMPATIBLE with "sh" (will produce incomplete result if run with sh). So if you have to run it via terminal, please run it without sh or with bash (e.g. - "./wireless_script" or "bash wireless_script")]_

*PS:*
If it is easy for you, it is recommended to use *http://pastebin.ubuntu.com* to post the contents of the file there, and post its URL in your thread to save server space.If the generated file is "wireless-info.txt.tar.gz" instead of a simple text file, you may simply *right-click > Extract here* to extract the file, then double click the extracted file to open it.  :Smile: Alternative version of wireless_script, provides information in a different format and sequence that I personally prefer : http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/q...ireless_script

----------


## jwx330

Here is the result of what you posted above,



```
*************** info trace ****************



**** uname -a ****


Linux kandj-U56E 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux


**** lsb-release ****


DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.04
DISTRIB_CODENAME=precise
DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS"


**** lspci ****


02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 [8086:0885] (rev 67)
    Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 BGN [8086:1305]
    Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi
--
04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet [1969:1083] (rev c0)
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:1851]
    Kernel driver in use: atl1c


**** lsusb ****


Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 8087:07d6 Intel Corp. 
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 058f:a014 Alcor Micro Corp. 


**** iwconfig ****


wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  
          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=15 dBm   
          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off
          


**** rfkill ****


0: phy0: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no
1: asus-wlan: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no
2: asus-wimax: WiMAX
    Soft blocked: yes
    Hard blocked: no


**** lsmod ****


Module                  Size  Used by
snd_hda_codec_hdmi     32474  1 
snd_hda_codec_realtek   224173  1 
rfcomm                 47604  0 
bnep                   18281  2 
bluetooth             180104  10 rfcomm,bnep
parport_pc             32866  0 
ppdev                  17113  0 
snd_hda_intel          33773  2 
snd_hda_codec         127706  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel
snd_hwdep              13668  1 snd_hda_codec
snd_pcm                97188  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec
snd_seq_midi           13324  0 
snd_rawmidi            30748  1 snd_seq_midi
snd_seq_midi_event     14899  1 snd_seq_midi
joydev                 17693  0 
i915                  473298  3 
snd_seq                61896  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
asus_nb_wmi            12710  0 
asus_wmi               24456  1 asus_nb_wmi
sparse_keymap          13890  1 asus_wmi
arc4                   12529  2 
uvcvideo               72627  0 
iwlwifi               397012  0 
drm_kms_helper         46978  1 i915
drm                   241921  4 i915,drm_kms_helper
snd_timer              29990  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
snd_seq_device         14540  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
videodev               98259  1 uvcvideo
snd                    78855  14 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
psmouse                97443  0 
i2c_algo_bit           13423  1 i915
wmi                    19256  1 asus_wmi
v4l2_compat_ioctl32    17128  1 videodev
serio_raw              13211  0 
mei                    41616  0 
lp                     17799  0 
mac_hid                13253  0 
soundcore              15091  1 snd
snd_page_alloc         18529  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
mac80211              506816  1 iwlwifi
cfg80211              205544  2 iwlwifi,mac80211
parport                46562  3 parport_pc,ppdev,lp
video                  19596  1 i915
atl1c                  41718  0 


**** nm-tool ****



NetworkManager Tool

State: connected (global)

- Device: eth0  [Wired connection 1] -------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            atl1c
  State:             connected
  Default:           yes
  HW Address:        <MAC address removed>

  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes
    Speed:           100 Mb/s

  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         on

  IPv4 Settings:
    Address:         192.168.1.119
    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)
    Gateway:         192.168.1.1

    DNS:             97.81.22.195
    DNS:             71.92.29.130
    DNS:             24.217.201.67


- Device: wlan0  [Justin's Network] --------------------------------------------
  Type:              802.11 WiFi
  Driver:            iwlwifi
  State:             connecting (configuring)
  Default:           no
  HW Address:        <MAC address removed>

  Capabilities:

  Wireless Properties
    WEP Encryption:  yes
    WPA Encryption:  yes
    WPA2 Encryption: yes

  Wireless Access Points 
    NETGEAR:         Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 40 WPA2
    netgear:         Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2422 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 37 WPA2
    wireless:        Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 34 WPA WPA2
    2WIRE009:        Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2417 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 27 WPA WPA2
    SoCal:           Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 20 WPA WPA2
    frechwork:       Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2462 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 19 WPA2
    MITCHELL:        Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2442 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 25 WEP
    2WIRE563:        Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 11 Mb/s, Strength 30 WEP
    cuylers4:        Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 17 WEP
    Justin's Network-guest: Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 100
    Batmans network: Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 35
    Justin's Network:Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 100 WPA WPA2




**** NetworkManager.state ****



[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true


**** NetworkManager.conf ****


[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile
dns=dnsmasq

[ifupdown]
managed=false


**** NetworkManager.conf-10.04 ****




**** interfaces ****


auto lo
iface lo inet loopback



**** iwlist ****


wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:1
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality=38/70  Signal level=-72 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"NETGEAR"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000c43dc01d80
                    Extra: Last beacon: 616ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00074E455447454152
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824
                    IE: Unknown: 030101
                    IE: Unknown: 050400020000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101820003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C33CC111BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1ACC111BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3401001900000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601001900000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F
                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010002004000
                    IE: Unknown: DD270050F204104A00011010440001021047001000000000000010000000A021B7B0E443103C000103
          Cell 02 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:1
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality=32/70  Signal level=-78 dBm  
                    Encryption key:off
                    ESSID:"Batmans network"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000032b65317e
                    Extra: Last beacon: 608ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000F4261746D616E73206E6574776F726B
                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96
                    IE: Unknown: 030101
                    IE: Unknown: 0406010200000000
                    IE: Unknown: 050400030000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C
          Cell 03 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:1
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality=28/70  Signal level=-82 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"2WIRE563"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000a9bfa23181
                    Extra: Last beacon: 1692ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00083257495245353633
                    IE: Unknown: 010482840B16
                    IE: Unknown: 030101
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000
                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B
          Cell 04 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:3
                    Frequency:2.422 GHz (Channel 3)
                    Quality=38/70  Signal level=-72 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"netgear"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000000274539d80
                    Extra: Last beacon: 548ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00076E657467656172
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824
                    IE: Unknown: 030103
                    IE: Unknown: 050400030000
                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101820003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C334E111BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A4E111BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C34030D0800000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D16030D0800000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F
                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010002004000
                    IE: Unknown: DD270050F204104A00011010440001021047001000000000000010000000C03F0E817A81103C000103
          Cell 05 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=36/70  Signal level=-74 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"wireless"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=00000216a0006183
                    Extra: Last beacon: 424ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 0008776972656C657373
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860
                    IE: Unknown: DD0E0050F204104A0001101044000102
                    IE: Unknown: DD09001018020017000000
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 06 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-37 dBm  
                    Encryption key:off
                    ESSID:"Justin's Network-guest"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000011acc2c5cc7
                    Extra: Last beacon: 440ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00164A757374696E2773204E6574776F726B2D6775657374
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A7C181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606001700000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 4A0E14000A002C01C800140005001900
                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101
                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180203F0040000
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C337C181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3406001700000000000000000000000000000000000000
          Cell 07 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:7
                    Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)
                    Quality=25/70  Signal level=-85 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"MITCHELL"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000ef30d00183
                    Extra: Last beacon: 372ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00084D49544348454C4C
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030107
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860
                    IE: Unknown: DD0E0050F204104A0001101044000102
                    IE: Unknown: DD09001018020017000000
          Cell 08 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:1
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality=22/70  Signal level=-88 dBm  
                    Encryption key:off
                    ESSID:"SoCal-guest"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000045f637eba84
                    Extra: Last beacon: 640ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000B536F43616C2D6775657374
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030101
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0106
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0106
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AFC181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601001700000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 4A0E14000A002C01C800140005001900
                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101
                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180204F0040000
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
          Cell 09 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:2
                    Frequency:2.417 GHz (Channel 2)
                    Quality=27/70  Signal level=-83 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"2WIRE009"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000045f5e5ca181
                    Extra: Last beacon: 592ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00083257495245303039
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824
                    IE: Unknown: 030102
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000
                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
          Cell 10 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-37 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"Justin's Network"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000011acc2c5190
                    Extra: Last beacon: 440ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00104A757374696E2773204E6574776F726B
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A7C181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606001700000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 4A0E14000A002C01C800140005001900
                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101
                    IE: Unknown: DD0E0050F204104A0001101044000102
                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180203F0040000
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C337C181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3406001700000000000000000000000000000000000000
          Cell 11 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:11
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality=21/70  Signal level=-89 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"VICTORY08"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000002b3ff40518c
                    Extra: Last beacon: 276ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 0009564943544F52593038
                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96
                    IE: Unknown: 03010B
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010012
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104
                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C
                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180203F0040000
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00



**** resolv ****


# Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
#     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
nameserver 127.0.0.1


**** blacklist.conf ****


# This file lists those modules which we don't want to be loaded by
# alias expansion, usually so some other driver will be loaded for the
# device instead.

# evbug is a debug tool that should be loaded explicitly
blacklist evbug

# these drivers are very simple, the HID drivers are usually preferred
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd

# replaced by e100
blacklist eepro100

# replaced by tulip
blacklist de4x5

# causes no end of confusion by creating unexpected network interfaces
blacklist eth1394

# snd_intel8x0m can interfere with snd_intel8x0, doesn't seem to support much
# hardware on its own (Ubuntu bug #2011, #6810)
blacklist snd_intel8x0m

# Conflicts with dvb driver (which is better for handling this device)
blacklist snd_aw2

# causes failure to suspend on HP compaq nc6000 (Ubuntu: #10306)
blacklist i2c_i801

# replaced by p54pci
blacklist prism54

# replaced by b43 and ssb.
blacklist bcm43xx

# most apps now use garmin usb driver directly (Ubuntu: #114565)
blacklist garmin_gps

# replaced by asus-laptop (Ubuntu: #184721)
blacklist asus_acpi

# low-quality, just noise when being used for sound playback, causes
# hangs at desktop session start (Ubuntu: #246969)
blacklist snd_pcsp

# ugly and loud noise, getting on everyone's nerves; this should be done by a
# nice pulseaudio bing (Ubuntu: #77010)
blacklist pcspkr

# EDAC driver for amd76x clashes with the agp driver preventing the aperture
# from being initialised (Ubuntu: #297750). Blacklist so that the driver
# continues to build and is installable for the few cases where its
# really needed.
blacklist amd76x_edac


**** dmesg ****


[   16.173896] wmi: Mapper loaded
[   16.712658] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   16.712668] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
[   16.712689] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: pci_resource_len = 0x00002000
[   16.712690] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: pci_resource_base = ffffc900057a4000
[   16.712692] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: HW Revision ID = 0x67
[   16.712779] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 51 for MSI/MSI-X
[   16.712813] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N + WiMAX 6150 BGN, REV=0x84
[   16.712876] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S
[   16.723571] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x557, CALIB=0x6
[   16.723573] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Device SKU: 0X150
[   16.723575] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Valid Tx ant: 0X1, Valid Rx ant: 0X3
[   16.723605] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 0 802.11a channels
[   16.755091] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 41.28.5.1 build 33926
[   16.816910] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'
[   16.883108] asus_wmi: ASUS WMI generic driver loaded
[   17.150048] asus_wmi: Initialization: 0x1
[   17.150069] asus_wmi: BIOS WMI version: 7.6
[   17.150113] asus_wmi: SFUN value: 0xa0877
[   17.150507] input: Asus WMI hotkeys as /devices/platform/asus-nb-wmi/input/input6
[   17.239006] asus_wmi: Backlight controlled by ACPI video driver
[   17.738432] type=1400 audit(1353939911.845:9): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5" pid=905 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   17.738845] type=1400 audit(1353939911.845:11): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-*" pid=905 comm="apparmor_parser"
[   17.800368] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2370.043912] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S
[ 2370.044071] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0
[ 2370.197612] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S
[ 2370.197775] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0
[ 2370.268086] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2372.680548] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[ 2372.877683] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC address removed> (try 2/3)
[ 2373.077341] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC address removed> (try 3/3)
[ 2373.277126] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC address removed> timed out
[ 2374.243814] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Queue 0 stuck for 2000 ms.
[ 2374.243845] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Current read_ptr 0 write_ptr 3
[ 2374.243851] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: On demand firmware reload
[ 2375.318438] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: fail to flush all tx fifo queues
[ 2375.319120] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S
[ 2375.319276] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0
[ 2387.633474] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)


**************** done ********************
```

I also have more information posted in this post, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2077427 from the networking and wireless forum. 

Ubuntu sees the wireless card, but it won't connect to the network. It just keeps popping up the screen where you put in the wireless key.

----------


## varunendra

I see that you are already being helped by chili555 here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12373853

Since my knowledge or experience is not even close to his, I don't think I can help you any better than he can. So I'd recommend to try 'only' what he suggests. Trying multiple solutions simultaneously will only make the problem worse.

Good luck !

----------


## jakacitizenoftheearth

I am having some trouble.  I am saving the file to a usb, but I cannot make it executable.  It simply will not let me make it exe.  I downloaded the target to my usb, and when I go to Properties>make executable it does not allow me to change it.


NVM  I moved it from the usb to the desktop, and it worked fine.

----------


## jlh68

Acer Aspire One 725 netbook, WiFi does not connect and now WiFi does not show up when pulling down the network icon.  When I go to Network there is no WiFi, just wired and Proxy.  I am sending this via ether net hard wired to roter.

I need help in getting the WiFi to show on the Network apt and help getting the WiFi to connect.
Thanks


```
*************** info trace ***************

***** uname -a *****

Linux Osprey 3.5.0-39-generic #60~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 14 15:38:41 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

***** lsb_release *****

Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
Release:	12.04
Codename:	precise

***** lspci *****

01:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 05)
	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0740]
	Kernel driver in use: r8169
--
02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0032] (rev 01)
	Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device [105b:e047]
	Kernel modules: ath9k

***** lsusb *****

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 064e:d251 Suyin Corp. 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

***** PCMCIA Card Info *****


***** iwconfig *****


***** rfkill *****

0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
	Soft blocked: no
	Hard blocked: no

***** lsmod *****

ath9k_common           14054  0 
ath9k_hw              399752  1 ath9k_common
ath                    24124  2 ath9k_common,ath9k_hw
cfg80211              208382  2 mac80211,ath

***** nm-tool *****

NetworkManager Tool

State: connected (global)

- Device: eth0  [Wired connection 1] -------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            r8169
  State:             connected
  Default:           yes
  HW Address:        <MAC address removed>

  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes
    Speed:           100 Mb/s

  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         on

  IPv4 Settings:
    Address:         192.168.2.110
    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)
    Gateway:         192.168.2.1

    DNS:             192.168.2.1
    DNS:             216.12.78.10
    DNS:             216.12.78.20



***** NetworkManager.state *****

[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true

***** NetworkManager.conf *****


[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile
dns=dnsmasq

no-auto-default=<MAC address removed>,

[ifupdown]
managed=false

***** interfaces *****

auto lo
iface lo inet loopback


***** iwlist *****


***** resolv.conf *****

nameserver 127.0.0.1
search ntelos.net

***** blacklist *****

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf]
blacklist ath_pci

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf]
blacklist evbug
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd
blacklist eepro100
blacklist de4x5
blacklist eth1394
blacklist snd_intel8x0m
blacklist snd_aw2
blacklist i2c_i801
blacklist prism54
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist garmin_gps
blacklist asus_acpi
blacklist snd_pcsp
blacklist pcspkr
blacklist amd76x_edac

***** modinfo *****

filename:       /lib/modules/3.5.0-39-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_common.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Shared library for Atheros wireless 802.11n LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     1673D73171C827FC143E431
depends:        ath,ath9k_hw
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.5.0-39-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 

filename:       /lib/modules/3.5.0-39-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_hw.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Support for Atheros 802.11n wireless LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     9CD150684E747A4C35E7D8F
depends:        ath
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.5.0-39-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
parm:           force_new_ani:Force new ANI for AR5008, AR9001, AR9002 (int)

filename:       /lib/modules/3.5.0-39-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Shared library for Atheros wireless LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     8C339DF4D303827C9304BB0
depends:        cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.5.0-39-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 


***** udev rules *****

# PCI device 0x10ec:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/0000:01:00.0 (r8169)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC address removed>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x168c:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/0000:02:00.0 (ath9k)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC address removed>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

# PCI device 0x1969:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:01:00.0 (atl1c)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC address removed>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x14e4:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.5/0000:02:00.0/bcma0:0 (bcma-pci-bridge)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC address removed>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan1"

***** dmesg *****

[   10.823642] psmouse serio2: elantech: assuming hardware version 3 (with firmware version 0x550f00)
[   11.279750] ath9k: `1' invalid for parameter `enable_diversity'

****************** done ******************
```

----------


## varunendra

You never replied to my answer in your original thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2169868

By the way, you seem to be using a wrong parameter for your driver, thus causing it to not load -



> ```
> [   10.823642] psmouse serio2: elantech: assuming hardware version 3 (with firmware version 0x550f00)
> [   11.279750] ath9k: `1' invalid for parameter `enable_diversity'
> ```


Please post the same results on your original thread, plus output of -


```
grep -R ath9k /etc/modprobe.d/
```

----------


## mitchell5

Hey,

I cant get my wireless working. my card is an RTL8188EE.

here is the results from the script http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6126047/

Cheers.

EDIT:

Also I tried the solution on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162026 but that didn't work. It said: 
insmod /lib/modules/3.2.0-43-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8188ee/rtl8188ee.ko 
FATAL: Error inserting rtl8188ee (/lib/modules/3.2.0-43-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8188ee/rtl8188ee.ko): Invalid argument

----------


## varunendra

> Also I tried the solution on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162026 but that didn't work. It said: 
> insmod /lib/modules/3.2.0-43-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8188ee/rtl8188ee.ko 
> FATAL: Error inserting rtl8188ee (/lib/modules/3.2.0-43-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8188ee/rtl8188ee.ko): Invalid argument


Hey mitchell5 ! Welcome to the forums.

Did you get any errors during the compilation of the driver? Warnings even? If you can connect to internet via cable etc., please try updating some packages, then rebuild/reinstall the module. That is - open a terminal, change to the directory where you ran "make install" from, then do -


```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
sudo make-uninstall
make clean
make
sudo make install
sudo modprobe -v rtl8188ee
```

Post back the errors/warnings it gives you during the 'make' step (if any).

If it still gives you errors during the modprobe, please start a new thread with a relevant title, post back the detailed info about the exact solutions and steps you have tried so far, including a link to the fresh report generated by the script after trying above, and post here the link to that thread so I can follow.

There is an -f switch that you can try with modprobe, but it may be risky. So let's first make sure everything else is being done correctly on our part.

----------


## mitchell5

Hey,  thanks for getting back to me.

Heres the link to the new thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...5#post12793105

----------


## benjstreet

Hi,

I too have a problem with my wireless on my ASUS laptop, but mine is the U32U.

It is disabled, when I try and enable using Fn+F2, it tries to enable and then goes off again, and the lED does not light up.

Any help/advice very gratefully received.

Here is the output from your script:


```


*************** info trace ***************


***** uname -a *****


Linux benj-U32U 3.8.4-030804-generic #201303201832 SMP Wed Mar 20 22:40:47 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux


***** lsb_release *****


Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
Description:	Ubuntu 13.04
Release:	13.04
Codename:	raring


***** lspci *****


04:00.2 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 0a)
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:1437]
	Kernel driver in use: r8169
--
06:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:002b] (rev 01)
	Subsystem: AzureWave AW-NB037H 802.11bgn Wireless Half-size Mini PCIe Card [AR9002WB-1NGCD] [1a3b:2c37]
	Kernel driver in use: ath9k


***** lsusb *****


Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:a014 Alcor Micro Corp. Asus Integrated Webcam
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 045e:0780 Microsoft Corp. 
Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0cf3:3005 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR3011 Bluetooth
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 192f:0916 Avago Technologies, Pte. 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub


***** PCMCIA Card Info *****




***** iwconfig *****


wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  
          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off   
          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off
          


***** rfkill *****


0: asus-wlan: Wireless LAN
	Soft blocked: no
	Hard blocked: no
1: asus-bluetooth: Bluetooth
	Soft blocked: yes
	Hard blocked: no
2: phy0: Wireless LAN
	Soft blocked: no
	Hard blocked: yes
3: hci0: Bluetooth
	Soft blocked: yes
	Hard blocked: no


***** lsmod *****


ath3k                  12832  0 
bluetooth             211395  13 bnep,ath3k,btusb,rfcomm
ath9k                 136512  0 
ath9k_common           13781  1 ath9k
ath9k_hw              402458  2 ath9k_common,ath9k
ath                    19435  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_hw
mac80211              541819  1 ath9k
cfg80211              449757  3 ath,ath9k,mac80211


***** nm-tool *****


NetworkManager Tool


State: connected (global)


- Device: wlan0 ----------------------------------------------------------------
  Type:              802.11 WiFi
  Driver:            ath9k
  State:             unavailable
  Default:           no
  HW Address:        <MAC address removed>


  Capabilities:


  Wireless Properties
    WEP Encryption:  yes
    WPA Encryption:  yes
    WPA2 Encryption: yes


  Wireless Access Points 




- Device: eth0  [Wired connection 1] -------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            r8169
  State:             connected
  Default:           yes
  HW Address:        <MAC address removed>


  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes
    Speed:           100 Mb/s


  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         on


  IPv4 Settings:
    Address:         192.168.0.5
    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)
    Gateway:         192.168.0.1


    DNS:             194.168.4.100
    DNS:             194.168.8.100






***** NetworkManager.state *****


[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true
WiMAXEnabled=false


***** NetworkManager.conf *****


[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile
dns=dnsmasq


[ifupdown]
managed=true


***** interfaces *****


auto lo
iface lo inet loopback




***** iwlist *****




***** resolv.conf *****


nameserver 127.0.0.1


***** blacklist *****


[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf]
blacklist ath_pci


[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf]
blacklist evbug
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd
blacklist eepro100
blacklist de4x5
blacklist eth1394
blacklist snd_intel8x0m
blacklist snd_aw2
blacklist i2c_i801
blacklist prism54
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist garmin_gps
blacklist asus_acpi
blacklist snd_pcsp
blacklist pcspkr
blacklist amd76x_edac


***** modinfo *****


filename:       /lib/modules/3.8.4-030804-generic/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/ath3k.ko
firmware:       ath3k-1.fw
license:        GPL
version:        1.0
description:    Atheros AR30xx firmware driver
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     FB1A450780ADD138C27A3B4
alias:          usb:v0489pE036d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v0489pE03Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v0489pE02Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v0489pE056d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v0489pE04Ed*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v13D3p3393d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v0489pE057d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v0930p0219d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v0CF3pE004d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v13D3p3362d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v04CAp3008d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v04CAp3006d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v04CAp3005d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v13D3p3375d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v0CF3p311Dd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v0CF3p3004d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v03F0p311Dd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v0489pE027d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v0489pE03Dd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v0930p0215d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v13D3p3304d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v0CF3pE019d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v0CF3p3002d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
alias:          usb:v0CF3p3000d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip*in*
depends:        bluetooth
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.8.4-030804-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 


filename:       /lib/modules/3.8.4-030804-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Support for Atheros 802.11n wireless LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     C1A9DB9841A267437E7E156
alias:          platform:qca955x_wmac
alias:          platform:ar934x_wmac
alias:          platform:ar933x_wmac
alias:          platform:ath9k
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000036sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000037sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000034sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000033sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000032sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000030sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000002Esv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000002Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000002Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000002Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000002Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000029sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000027sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000024sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000023sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
depends:        ath9k_hw,ath9k_common,mac80211,ath,cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.8.4-030804-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 
parm:           debug:Debugging mask (uint)
parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption (int)
parm:           blink:Enable LED blink on activity (int)
parm:           btcoex_enable:Enable wifi-BT coexistence (int)
parm:           enable_diversity:Enable Antenna diversity for AR9565 (int)


filename:       /lib/modules/3.8.4-030804-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_common.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Shared library for Atheros wireless 802.11n LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     4F4EA187CB91262FBF897DD
depends:        ath,ath9k_hw
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.8.4-030804-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 


filename:       /lib/modules/3.8.4-030804-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_hw.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Support for Atheros 802.11n wireless LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     DACAF0A2268BC4CC09D8A46
depends:        ath
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.8.4-030804-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 


filename:       /lib/modules/3.8.4-030804-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Shared library for Atheros wireless LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     5627B8DA4AC105006A960BE
depends:        cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.8.4-030804-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 




***** udev rules *****


# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC address removed>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"


# PCI device 0x168c:0x002b (ath9k)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC address removed>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"


***** dmesg *****


[   17.987837] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x60
[   17.987845] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map
[   17.987851] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00
[   17.987854] ath: Regpair used: 0x60
[   18.296954] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'
[   33.957150] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  134.679340] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  134.812164] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  149.284669] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  208.893626] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  229.014559] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready


****************** done ******************
```

----------


## varunendra

Welcome to the forums benjstreet !

With respect to this -


```
2: phy0: Wireless LAN
	Soft blocked: no
	Hard blocked: yes
```

Please try this -



```
echo "options asus_nb_wmi wapf=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/asus_nb_wmi.conf
```

Then reboot and see if the wifi is active now. Try Fn+F2 also to see if it works. Report back if not.
_(source post, its feedback)_

If the above change doesn't fix the issue, try changing the value "1" to "4" -


```
sudo sed -i 's/1/4/' /etc/modprobe.d/asus_nb_wmi.conf
```

Then reboot and see if the wireless remains active this time. Moreover, if the Fn+F2 works.

Please report back about the wireless state, as well as the function of Fn+F2. Thanks.

----------


## benjstreet

Hi,
Thank you very much indeed!

The wireless now works, after trying the first command that you posted.  But the Fn + F2 has no effect and the Wifi LED remains off.
It seems to prompt for the wifi password every hour or so now which it never used to - the password is saved, but I just have to click connect - very strange.

----------


## varunendra

The password prompt has nothing to do with the asus_nb_wmi driver or its parameters, or the hard/soft blocked state. You said "..which it never used to..", do you mean on an older version of Ubuntu? Which one?

For now, please try this -


```
echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
sudo modprobe -rv ath9k
sudo modprobe -v ath9k
```

See if this helps stabilizing the connectivity. If not, please run the script again and post back the fresh report, plus the outputs of -


```
cat /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k
grep -R [[:alnum:]] /sys/module/ath9k/parameters
```

----------


## benjstreet

That has done the trick on the stabilty, thank you very much.

Still no LED or Fn+F2 effect, but at least I have wiFi again - thank you very much!

Now to upgrade to 13.10 ....  :Wink: 

THank you so much for all your help.

----------


## varunendra

> That has done the trick on the stabilty, thank you very much.
> 
> Still no LED or Fn+F2 effect, but at least I have wiFi again - thank you very much!
> 
> Now to upgrade to 13.10 .... 
> 
> THank you so much for all your help.


Wow ! Four lines post with three lines of "Thanks" so much ! Can't hope for better, I feel 'heavy' !  :Capital Razz: 

You're welcome, and hope it gets better with newer updates.  :Smile:

----------


## QDmzmk7

> Welcome to the forums benjstreet !
> 
> With respect to this -
> 
> 
> ```
> 2: phy0: Wireless LAN
>     Soft blocked: no
>     Hard blocked: yes
> ...


Worked for me too on my Asus X550CA. Fn+F2 doesn't work, but when I cold boot I have wifi. Before that, I had to suspend, and then wake to have wifi. 
i don't care if Fn+F2 works...just happy that wifi works with out the suspend and wake routine. 


Thank you very much.

----------


## benjstreet

13.10 Upgrade all done - wifi still working (phew!!!) 

Thank you for your help everyone!!

 :Wave:

----------


## varunendra

> Worked for me too on my Asus X550CA. Fn+F2 doesn't work, but when I cold boot I have wifi. Before that, I had to suspend, and then wake to have wifi.


I'm so glad it worked for you too. And thanks for the feedback, it brings a smile on my face everytime I see this trick having helped someone.  :Smile: 

All credit goes to chili555 who originally discovered the use of the "wapf" parameter.

Now both of you may follow this post to manually bind a hotkey to work the same way as Fn+F2, only it can't be with Fn key since the tool we use for it can't detect it.

----------


## varunendra

> 13.10 Upgrade all done - wifi still working (phew!!!)


Congrats !

Can you please confirm it works *with or without* the "asus_nb_wmi.conf" file we created?

If it still needs it, I would strongly recommend everyone having this problem to submit a bug report at launchpad (or add yourself as 'affected' once someone submits it). This seems to be so common now but I could find no bug reports regarding this "Hard blocked" problem specific to Asus notebooks.
_(EDIT: Now there is a Bug Report. Please add yourselves to "Affected" list)_

*How to Report Bugs Effectively*
*Where to Report* (read the important instructions on this page before submitting)

----------


## benjstreet

How can I tell if it is with or with out the .conf file?
I ran the command you gave me to install it before the upgrade to 13.10 (haven't run it since)

----------


## varunendra

> How can I tell if it is with or with out the .conf file?


You can browse to the folder /etc/modprobe.d and see if the "asus_nb_wmi.conf" file is there. (or run 'ls /etc/modprobe.d/asus*' command to check it quickly in terminal).

But if you have really "Upgraded" (not done a clean install, overwriting the existing files), then it must still be there.

Seeing the frequency of this issue, I've just posted a thread posting this fix and how to find if you need it.

A slightly better workaround for binding the hotkeys to toggle the wifi on/off is in post #2 there.

----------


## zhongfu2

I have a Asus K450JF, known as X450JF in other regions. The blank screen (fn+f7) and wireless (fn+f2) toggles do not work here, and i've tried the abovementioned workarounds but they do not work. However, I have noticed that the wireless toggle turns the LED on and off in SysRescCD, so maybe we have something to work from here!

----------


## varunendra

> I have a Asus K450JF, known as X450JF in other regions. The blank screen (fn+f7) and wireless (fn+f2) toggles do not work here, and i've tried the abovementioned workarounds but they do not work. However, I have noticed that the wireless toggle turns the LED on and off in SysRescCD, so maybe we have something to work from here!


Welcome to Ubuntu Forums zhongfu2!

Sure we can start from there. Please compare the drivers and kernel version on both -


```
uname -mr
lspci -nnk | grep -A2 0280
```

The output of second command will show the "Kernel driver in use:" at the bottom which is usually, but not always, "ath9k" for Asus laptops. Please confirm or post back the outputs here from both the SysRescueCE and installed Ubuntu.

While posting the outputs, please use 'Code' tags. follow the link in my signature to see how.

----------


## Luke19

Hoping this thread is still alive...still running Nadia and just moved to a new place with a "50/15Mbps" cable modem. Streaming video/youtube is a problem. At times, wireless is just plain stuck in the mud - for some reason, it took approx one minute for each page in this thread to load? 

If anyone sees anything in the script output that might be causing the slow speeds, I'd very much appreciate a reply! 


```

*************** info trace ***************


***** uname -a *****


Linux Satellite 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux


***** lsb_release *****


Distributor ID:    LinuxMint
Description:    Linux Mint 14 Nadia
Release:    14
Codename:    nadia


***** lspci *****


02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:ff1e]
    Kernel driver in use: r8169
--
03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100 [8086:4232]
    Subsystem: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100 AGN [8086:1201]
    Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi


***** lsusb *****


Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b008 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd USB 2.0 Camera
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0930:0200 Toshiba Corp. 
Bus 006 Device 002: ID 046d:c52f Logitech, Inc. Wireless Mouse M305
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub


***** PCMCIA Card Info *****




***** iwconfig *****


wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"Arcteryx"  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: <MAC address removed>   
          Bit Rate=65 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   
          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-23 dBm  
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:221  Invalid misc:127   Missed beacon:0




***** rfkill *****


1: phy0: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no
2: hci0: Bluetooth
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no


***** lsmod *****


iwlwifi               386826  0 
mac80211              539908  1 iwlwifi
cfg80211              206566  2 iwlwifi,mac80211


***** nm-tool *****


NetworkManager Tool


State: connected (global)


- Device: wlan0  [Auto Arcteryx] -----------------------------------------------
  Type:              802.11 WiFi
  Driver:            iwlwifi
  State:             connected
  Default:           yes
  HW Address:        <MAC address removed>


  Capabilities:
    Speed:           1 Mb/s


  Wireless Properties
    WEP Encryption:  yes
    WPA Encryption:  yes
    WPA2 Encryption: yes


  Wireless Access Points (* = current AP)
    HOME-9DC2:       Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2462 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 90 WPA WPA2
    xctrend:         Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 59 WPA
    ZS2Q2:           Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 72 WPA2
    Raxacoricofallapatorius: Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 39 WPA
    98NVC:           Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 60 WPA2
    ANKI1:           Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 65 WEP
    Y9CGC:           Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 60 WEP
    KD375:           Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 42 WEP
    *Arcteryx:       Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2462 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 97 WPA WPA2
    HOME-8F62:       Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2427 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 87 WPA WPA2
    T29HC:           Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 25 WEP


  IPv4 Settings:
    Address:         10.0.0.4
    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)
    Gateway:         10.0.0.1


    DNS:             75.75.75.75
    DNS:             75.75.76.76




- Device: eth0 -----------------------------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            r8169
  State:             unavailable
  Default:           no
  HW Address:        <MAC address removed>


  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes


  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         off






***** NetworkManager.state *****
[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true


***** NetworkManager.conf *****


[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile
dns=dnsmasq


[ifupdown]
managed=false


***** interfaces *****


# interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback


***** iwlist *****


wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:11
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-24 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"Arcteryx"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=00000002f7e51744
                    Extra: Last beacon: 8ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00084172637465727978
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B9624B0486C
                    IE: Unknown: 03010B
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0102
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 32048C129860
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1AFD181BFFFFFF0000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B001700000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD8C0050F204104A0001101044000102103B00010310470010B65C0BE0931407D8BE81939D1787E6D71021000B546563686E69636F6C6F721023000B546563686E69636F6C6F721024000631323334353610420007303030303030311054000800060050F20400011011000D546563686E69636F6C6F724150100800022008103C0001011049000600372A000120
                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180202F03C0000
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
          Cell 02 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:1
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality=51/70  Signal level=-59 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"ANKI1"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000027c11a1fa
                    Extra: Last beacon: 6352ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 0005414E4B4931
                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96
                    IE: Unknown: 030101
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0106
                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C
          Cell 03 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:1
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality=39/70  Signal level=-71 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"Raxacoricofallapatorius"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000927d3d74e1
                    Extra: Last beacon: 6316ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 001752617861636F7269636F66616C6C617061746F72697573
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824
                    IE: Unknown: 030101
                    IE: Unknown: 200100
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101040003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A8C131BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D1601001B00000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F
                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010020000000
                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B
          Cell 04 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:4
                    Frequency:2.427 GHz (Channel 4)
                    Quality=63/70  Signal level=-47 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"HOME-8F62"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000002337a142
                    Extra: Last beacon: 6264ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 0009484F4D452D38463632
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030104
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104
                    IE: Unknown: 32048C98B060
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0C0017FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D1604000400000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: 0B05010012127A
                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101
                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4303000000
                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B10
                    IE: Unknown: DD870050F204104A0001101044000102103B000103104700102880288028801880A880001DD1568F6010210005415252495310230006544738363247102400065254323836301042000831323334353637381054000800060050F204000110110012415252495320544738363220526F7574657210080002210C103C0001011049000600372A000120
          Cell 05 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=31/70  Signal level=-79 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"98NVC"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=00000104948b1513
                    Extra: Last beacon: 5900ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000539384E5643
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 200100
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101040003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A8C131BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606080800000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F
                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B
          Cell 06 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:4
                    Frequency:2.427 GHz (Channel 4)
                    Quality=66/70  Signal level=-44 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:""
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000002337ab4b
                    Extra: Last beacon: 6264ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 0000
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030104
                    IE: Unknown: 32048C98B060
                    IE: Unknown: 070C55532001010F0209110B010F
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0C0017FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D1604000400000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: 0B05010012127A
                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4303000000
          Cell 07 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=31/70  Signal level=-79 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"ZS2Q2"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000f6cff346d7
                    Extra: Last beacon: 5916ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00055A53325132
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 200100
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101040003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A8C131BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606080800000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F
                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B
          Cell 08 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=57/70  Signal level=-53 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"xctrend"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000003cf89a47
                    Extra: Last beacon: 6128ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000778637472656E64
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A2C181EFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: DD7E0050F204104A0001101044000102103B0001031047001063041253101920061228D8EB9718201D102100085472656E646E65741023000F5472656E646E657420726F75746572102400095445572D36353262721042000830303030303030301054000800060050F2040001101100095445572D3635324252100800020086
                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C332C181EFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3406000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD0600E04C020160
          Cell 09 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=22/70  Signal level=-88 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"K6LXK"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000015e325aa48d
                    Extra: Last beacon: 6120ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00054B364C584B
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000
                    IE: Unknown: 200100
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101030003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A8C131BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606001B00000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F
                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010020000000
                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B
          Cell 10 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=39/70  Signal level=-71 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"Y9CGC"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000a4a1a04304
                    Extra: Last beacon: 6096ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00055939434743
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 200100
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101030003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A8C131BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606001B00000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010000FF7F
                    IE: Unknown: DD0A00037F04010020000000
                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B
          Cell 11 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:11
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality=60/70  Signal level=-50 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"HOME-9DC2"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=00000002fcc771f2
                    Extra: Last beacon: 8ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 0009484F4D452D39444332
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C
                    IE: Unknown: 03010B
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0106
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0C0017FFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B000400000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: 0B05010023127A
                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101
                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4303000000
                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B10
                    IE: Unknown: DD870050F204104A0001101044000102103B000103104700102880288028801880A8800CF8935D9DC010210005415252495310230006544738363247102400065254323836301042000831323334353637381054000800060050F204000110110012415252495320544738363220526F7574657210080002210C103C0001011049000600372A000120




***** resolv.conf *****


nameserver 127.0.1.1
search home.network


nameserver 208.67.222.222
nameserver 208.67.220.220


***** blacklist *****


[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf]
blacklist ath_pci


[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf]
blacklist evbug
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd
blacklist eepro100
blacklist de4x5
blacklist eth1394
blacklist snd_intel8x0m
blacklist snd_aw2
blacklist i2c_i801
blacklist prism54
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist garmin_gps
blacklist asus_acpi
blacklist snd_pcsp
blacklist pcspkr
blacklist amd76x_edac


***** modinfo *****


filename:       /lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko
alias:          iwlagn
license:        GPL
author:         Copyright(c) 2003-2012 Intel Corporation <ilw@linux.intel.com>
version:        in-tree:
description:    Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux
firmware:       iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-100-5.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-135-6.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-105-6.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-2030-6.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-2000-6.ucode
srcversion:     0DF2294157FD4F24F076380
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000892sv*sd00000462bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000893sv*sd00000262bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000892sv*sd00000062bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000894sv*sd00000822bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000894sv*sd00000422bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000895sv*sd00000222bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000894sv*sd00000022bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd00004860bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd00004460bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Fsv*sd00004260bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd00004060bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000887sv*sd00004462bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000888sv*sd00004262bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000887sv*sd00004062bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000890sv*sd00004822bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000890sv*sd00004422bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000891sv*sd00004222bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000890sv*sd00004022bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000896sv*sd00005027bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000896sv*sd00005025bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000897sv*sd00005017bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000897sv*sd00005015bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000896sv*sd00005007bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000896sv*sd00005005bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AEsv*sd00001027bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AEsv*sd00001025bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AFsv*sd00001017bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AFsv*sd00001015bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AEsv*sd00001007bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d000008AEsv*sd00001005bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000084sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000084sv*sd00001216bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001226bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001206bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000084sv*sd00001315bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000084sv*sd00001215bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001325bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001225bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001305bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000083sv*sd00001205bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000886sv*sd00001317bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000886sv*sd00001315bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000885sv*sd00001327bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000885sv*sd00001325bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000885sv*sd00001307bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000885sv*sd00001305bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000089sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000089sv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000087sv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000087sv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000087sv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000087sv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005226bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005225bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005221bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005207bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005206bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005205bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000091sv*sd00005201bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000090sv*sd00005216bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000090sv*sd00005215bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000090sv*sd00005211bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Bsv*sd00005317bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Bsv*sd00005315bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Asv*sd00005327bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Asv*sd00005325bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Asv*sd00005307bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000008Asv*sd00005305bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001305bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001304bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00004820bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd0000C220bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd0000C020bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000085sv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001307bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00000082sv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004239sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004239sv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004238sv*sd00001111bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001307bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Csv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Bsv*sd00001121bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000422Bsv*sd00001101bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Dsv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Dsv*sd00001216bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Dsv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Dsv*sd00001211bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001221bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001206bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Csv*sd00001201bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Bsv*sd00001011bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Asv*sd00001021bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d0000423Asv*sd00001001bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004236sv*sd00001114bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004236sv*sd00001014bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004236sv*sd00001111bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004236sv*sd00001011bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001104bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001004bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001101bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001001bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001124bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001024bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001121bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004235sv*sd00001021bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001316bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001216bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001315bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001215bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001314bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001214bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001311bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004237sv*sd00001211bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001326bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001226bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001325bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001225bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001324bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001224bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001321bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001221bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001306bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001206bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001305bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001205bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001304bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001204bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001301bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v00008086d00004232sv*sd00001201bc*sc*i*
depends:        mac80211,cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.5.0-17-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
parm:           swcrypto:using crypto in software (default 0 [hardware]) (int)
parm:           11n_disable:disable 11n functionality, bitmap: 1: full, 2: agg TX, 4: agg RX (uint)
parm:           amsdu_size_8K:enable 8K amsdu size (int)
parm:           fw_restart:restart firmware in case of error (int)
parm:           antenna_coupling:specify antenna coupling in dB (defualt: 0 dB) (int)
parm:           bt_ch_inhibition:Enable BT channel inhibition (default: enable) (bool)
parm:           plcp_check:Check plcp health (default: 1 [enabled]) (bool)
parm:           wd_disable:Disable stuck queue watchdog timer 0=system default, 1=disable, 2=enable (default: 0) (int)
parm:           bt_coex_active:enable wifi/bt co-exist (default: enable) (bool)
parm:           led_mode:0=system default, 1=On(RF On)/Off(RF Off), 2=blinking, 3=Off (default: 0) (int)
parm:           power_save:enable WiFi power management (default: disable) (bool)
parm:           power_level:default power save level (range from 1 - 5, default: 1) (int)
parm:           auto_agg:enable agg w/o check traffic load (default: enable) (bool)
parm:           5ghz_disable:disable 5GHz band (default: 0 [enabled]) (bool)




***** udev rules *****


# PCI device 0x10ec:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/0000:02:00.0 (r8169)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC address removed>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"


# PCI device 0x8086:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0 (iwlwifi)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC address removed>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"


# USB device 0x7392:0x7811 (usb)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC address removed>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan1"


***** dmesg *****


[   22.613173] iwlwifi: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:
[   22.613177] iwlwifi: Copyright(c) 2003-2012 Intel Corporation
[   22.613321] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >pci_resource_len = 0x00002000
[   22.613324] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >pci_resource_base = ffffc90000660000
[   22.613326] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >HW Revision ID = 0x0
[   22.613497] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X
[   23.033859] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >loaded firmware version 8.83.5.1 build 33692
[   23.034063] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled
[   23.034066] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS enabled
[   23.034068] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING enabled
[   23.034070] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TESTMODE enabled
[   23.034072] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >CONFIG_IWLWIFI_P2P disabled
[   23.034075] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >Detected Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN, REV=0x54
[   23.034184] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S
[   23.057492] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >device EEPROM VER=0x11f, CALIB=0x4
[   23.057497] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >Device SKU: 0xF0
[   23.057499] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >Valid Tx ant: 0x2, Valid Rx ant: 0x3
[   23.057513] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels
[   23.061614] ieee80211 phy0: >Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'
[   26.093741] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S
[   26.096740] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0
[   26.212964] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S
[   26.215944] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0
[   26.264512] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   26.265143] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   32.751276] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC address removed>
[   32.758191] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[   32.760020] wlan0: authenticated
[   32.764022] wlan0: associate with <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[   32.770599] wlan0: RX AssocResp from <MAC address removed> (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)
[   32.777445] wlan0: associated
[   32.777940] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[   32.807403] bridge-wlan0: device is wireless, enabling SMAC
[   32.807408] bridge-wlan0: up
[   32.807446] bridge-wlan0: attached
[  626.788107] wlan0: deauthenticating from <MAC address removed> by local choice (reason=3)
[  626.812170] bridge-wlan0: disabling the bridge on dev down
[  626.812588] bridge-wlan0: down
[  626.812604] bridge-wlan0: detached
[  632.967235] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S
[  632.970754] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: >Radio type=0x1-0x2-0x0
[  633.017258] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  639.547417] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC address removed>
[  639.549360] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[  639.552094] wlan0: authenticated
[  639.556325] wlan0: associate with <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[  639.560048] wlan0: RX AssocResp from <MAC address removed> (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)
[  639.566111] wlan0: associated
[  639.566568] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  639.602420] bridge-wlan0: device is wireless, enabling SMAC
[  639.602423] bridge-wlan0: up
[  639.602426] bridge-wlan0: attached


****************** done ******************
```

----------


## varunendra

Welcome to the Forums Luke !

Is the router/access-point under your control? If yes, please try changing its encryption type from current WPA/WPA2 mixed mode to pure WPA2-PSK with AES (no TKIP please).



> ```
>   Wireless Access Points (* = current AP)
>     KD375:           Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 42 WEP
>     *Arcteryx:       Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2462 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 97 WPA WPA2
>     HOME-8F62:       Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2427 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 87 WPA WPA2
> ```


The mixed mode requires TKIP, and that is a very inefficient algorithm for encryption, doesn't play well with Linux drivers. After changing the encryption, reboot the router to make sure the changes take effect properly.

If that change alone doesn't help, please try these (in order as given) in Ubuntu, stop at what seems to help and report back -


```
sudo modprobe -rv iwlwifi
sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi swcrypto=1 bt_coex_active=N
```

This change would be temporary, would be lost at next boot, so try connecting after this without rebooting. If it helps, we can make it permanent. If it doesn't, try this one -


```
sudo modprobe -rv iwlwifi
sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
```

If this one also doesn't help, then, without expectations of any miracle, try a combination of all three parameters -


```
sudo modprobe -rv iwlwifi
sudo modprobe -v iwlwifi swcrypto=1 bt_coex_active=N 11n_disable=1
```

If none of these help, try forcing a lower speed -
[code]sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 48M[code]

Then check -


```
iwconfig
```

Does the "Bit Rate=" becomes 48 Mb/s ?? Does it help? If not, also try values 36M and 24M.

Try these for now and let us know the result. We may try something else if required, hopefully, we won't.

----------


## euge_cele

Hello, I have a similar problem with mi netbook asus after upgrading to 13.10.
Here is the result after executing the script: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7195888/
Thanks! 
Eugenia

----------


## varunendra

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums Eugenia!

Please open a terminal (Ctrl-Alt-T) and run these commands one-by-one -


```
sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf
sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/broadcom-sta-common.conf
sudo sed -i '/^blacklist brcm/ d' /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
sudo rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
```

Then reboot and see if the wireless works. If it still doesn't work, please start a new thread with a relevant title.

I have almost no time these days to be able to check forums on regular basis, so may not be able to reply back in time. By starting a new thread, you'll have a much better chance to get some good help from much better helpers.

*PS:*
Because it is never a good idea to blindly follow someone's instructions without understanding what they do, here's a description of what each command above does -

The first command 'Purges' (means "completely" removes) a driver package "bcmwl-kernel-source" *IF* it is installed. This driver often causes problems with the card that you have. If it is not installed or has been already removed, the first command may return some error, you can safely ignore it and proceed to next command.The second and third commands manually remove two custom blacklist files that are preventing the correct driver from loading. One of these files may be automatically removed with the first command, so you may get a "no such file/folder" error here too. Like the first one, you can safely ignore this error and proceed to next command.The fourth command removes two particular lines (the last two) in the default blacklist file. This file shouldn't be deleted, so we are using a different command to remove only two lines that are preventing the correct driver from loading.The last command removes the 'udev' rules file for network interfaces. This file will be automatically recreated when needed, with only relevant entries this time. The current one contains some unnecessary entries that may be confusing the Network Manager.

----------


## happyhacker

No luck, the wireless did not work (the light for the switch came on once but after reboot failed to thereafter, If I pulled out the eth cable the wireless logo appeared but after config was not recognised). Here follows the text file:



```
########## wireless info START ##########

##### release #####

Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
Description:	Ubuntu 13.04
Release:	13.04
Codename:	raring

##### kernel #####

Linux lubuntu 3.8.0-19-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 17 18:19:42 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux

##### lspci #####

06:05.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN [103c:1356]
	Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

06:07.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ [10ec:8139] (rev 10)
	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:3081]
	Kernel driver in use: 8139too

##### lsusb #####

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 093a:2500 Pixart Imaging, Inc. USB Optical Mouse
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

##### PCMCIA Card Info #####

##### rfkill #####

0: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
	Soft blocked: no
	Hard blocked: yes

##### iw reg get #####

##### interfaces #####

# interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

##### iwconfig #####

##### route #####

Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0

##### resolv.conf #####

nameserver 127.0.1.1
search home

##### nm-tool #####

NetworkManager Tool

State: connected (global)

- Device: eth0  [Wired connection 1] -------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            8139too
  State:             connected
  Default:           yes
  HW Address:        <MAC address removed>

  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes
    Speed:           100 Mb/s

  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         on

  IPv4 Settings:
    Address:         192.168.1.68
    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)
    Gateway:         192.168.1.254

    DNS:             192.168.1.254

##### NetworkManager.state #####

[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true

##### NetworkManager.conf #####

[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile
dns=dnsmasq

[ifupdown]
managed=false

##### iwlist #####

##### iwlist channel #####

##### lsmod #####

b43                   351918  0 
bcma                   39645  1 b43
mac80211              526519  1 b43
cfg80211              436177  2 b43,mac80211
ssb                    50628  1 b43

##### modinfo #####

filename:       /lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko
firmware:       b43/ucode9.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode5.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode16_mimo.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode15.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode14.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode13.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode11.fw
license:        GPL
author:         RafaÅ‚ MiÅ‚ecki
author:         GÃ¡bor Stefanik
author:         Michael Buesch
author:         Stefano Brivio
author:         Martin Langer
description:    Broadcom B43 wireless driver
srcversion:     E64F87F86B1D9102BD20006
alias:          bcma:m04BFid0812rev1Dcl*
alias:          bcma:m04BFid0812rev11cl*
alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev10*
alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev0F*
alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev0D*
alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev0C*
alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev0B*
alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev0A*
alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev09*
alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev07*
alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev06*
alias:          ssb:v4243id0812rev05*
depends:        ssb,mac80211,bcma,cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.8.0-19-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 
parm:           bad_frames_preempt:enable(1) / disable(0) Bad Frames Preemption (int)
parm:           fwpostfix:Postfix for the .fw files to load. (string)
parm:           hwpctl:Enable hardware-side power control (default off) (int)
parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (int)
parm:           hwtkip:Enable hardware tkip. (int)
parm:           qos:Enable QOS support (default on) (int)
parm:           btcoex:Enable Bluetooth coexistence (default on) (int)
parm:           verbose:Log message verbosity: 0=error, 1=warn, 2=info(default), 3=debug (int)
parm:           pio:Use PIO accesses by default: 0=DMA, 1=PIO (int)

filename:       /lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/kernel/drivers/bcma/bcma.ko
license:        GPL
description:    Broadcom's specific AMBA driver
srcversion:     F7A1658A8CB1D58E3D347C1
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004727sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004359sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004358sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004357sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004353sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004331sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d0000A8D8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00000576sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
depends:        
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.8.0-19-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 

filename:       /lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/kernel/drivers/ssb/ssb.ko
license:        GPL
description:    Sonics Silicon Backplane driver
srcversion:     9D55B1BBCEE317BD4F3C992
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004350sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d0000432Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d0000432Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004329sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004328sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004325sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004324sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d0000A8D6sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004322sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004321sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004320sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004319sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014A4d00004318sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004318sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004315sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004312sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004311sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004307sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004306sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004301sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
depends:        
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.8.0-19-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 

##### modules #####

##### blacklist #####

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf]
blacklist ath_pci

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf]
blacklist evbug
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd
blacklist eepro100
blacklist de4x5
blacklist eth1394
blacklist snd_intel8x0m
blacklist snd_aw2
blacklist i2c_i801
blacklist prism54
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist garmin_gps
blacklist asus_acpi
blacklist snd_pcsp
blacklist pcspkr
blacklist amd76x_edac

[/etc/modprobe.d/libpisock9.conf]
blacklist visor

##### udev rules #####

# PCI device 0x10ec:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:06:07.0 (8139too)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC address removed>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

##### dmesg #####

[   10.024120] ssb: Found chip with id 0x4318, rev 0x02 and package 0x02
[   10.024136] ssb: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (cc 0x800, rev 0x0D, vendor 0x4243)
[   10.024144] ssb: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (cc 0x812, rev 0x09, vendor 0x4243)
[   10.024152] ssb: Core 2 found: PCI (cc 0x804, rev 0x0C, vendor 0x4243)
[   10.024160] ssb: Core 3 found: PCMCIA (cc 0x80D, rev 0x07, vendor 0x4243)
[   10.064129] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:06:05.0
[   99.953559] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4318 WLAN found (core revision 9)
[   99.996049] b43-phy0: Found PHY: Analog 3, Type 2 (G), Revision 7
[  100.394162] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found
[  100.394171] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fw" not found
[  100.394175] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/...devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.

########## wireless info END ############
```

----------


## Taha_Emin

Hello, my wifi is connected but no internet. here is my wireless-info txt:


```
########## wireless info START ##########

##### release #####

Distributor ID:    Ubuntu
Description:    Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
Release:    14.04
Codename:    trusty

##### kernel #####

Linux taha-EasyNote-TM86 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

##### lspci #####

02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe [14e4:1692] (rev 01)
    Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:036d]
    Kernel driver in use: tg3
03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8192SE Wireless LAN Controller [10ec:8174] (rev 10)
    Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:8186]
    Kernel driver in use: rtl8192se

##### lsusb #####

Bus 002 Device 008: ID 22b8:431d Motorola PCS 
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:9665 ALi Corp. Gateway Webcam
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

##### PCMCIA Card Info #####

##### rfkill #####

2: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no
3: acer-bluetooth: Bluetooth
    Soft blocked: yes
    Hard blocked: no
4: phy1: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no

##### iw reg get #####

country 00:
    (2402 - 2472 @ 40), (3, 20)
    (2457 - 2482 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (2474 - 2494 @ 20), (3, 20), NO-OFDM, PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (5170 - 5250 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (5735 - 5835 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS

##### interfaces #####

# interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

##### iwconfig #####

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"OSMANNN"  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: <MAC address removed>   
          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   
          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality=34/70  Signal level=-76 dBm  
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:5   Missed beacon:0

##### route #####

Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
0.0.0.0         192.168.42.129  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 usb0
192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     9      0        0 wlan0
192.168.42.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 usb0

##### resolv.conf #####

nameserver 127.0.1.1

##### nm-tool #####

NetworkManager Tool

State: connected (global)

- Device: usb0  [Wired connection 2] -------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            rndis_host
  State:             connected
  Default:           yes
  HW Address:        <MAC address removed>

  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes

  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         on

  IPv4 Settings:
    Address:         192.168.42.149
    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)
    Gateway:         192.168.42.129

    DNS:             192.168.42.129

- Device: wlan0  [OSMANNN] -----------------------------------------------------
  Type:              802.11 WiFi
  Driver:            rtl8192se
  State:             connected
  Default:           no
  HW Address:        <MAC address removed>

  Capabilities:
    Speed:           1 Mb/s

  Wireless Properties
    WEP Encryption:  yes
    WPA Encryption:  yes
    WPA2 Encryption: yes

  Wireless Access Points (* = current AP)
    AHTMAA:          Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 44 WPA2
    TTNET_AirTies_4474: Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2462 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 44 WPA WPA2
    ZyXEL:           Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 30 WPA
    AirTies_Air5343: Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2472 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 30 WPA WPA2
    absentaR:        Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2417 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 14 WPA WPA2
    GNSS:            Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 14 WPA WPA2
    canozu:          Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 14 WPA WPA2
    miral.miral:     Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 14 WPA
    ZyXEL:           Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 14 WPA
    emeksimit:       Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 14 WPA
    dsmart_1307:     Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 14 WPA
    SUPERONLINE_Wi-Fi_4189: Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2447 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 14 WPA WPA2
    zimbirti:        Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2462 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 14 WPA
    bilal:           Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2472 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 40 WEP
    www.teltonika.lt:Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 14 WEP
    *OSMANNN:        Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 50 WPA2
    Bernis:          Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 24 WPA
    Kendalov:        Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2472 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 14 WPA2
    absenta:         Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2417 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 57 WPA2
    atmaca:          Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2412 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 14 WPA WPA2
    KARAYEL:         Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 14 WPA WPA2
    stella:          Infra, <MAC address removed>, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 37 WPA WPA2

  IPv4 Settings:
    Address:         192.168.1.33
    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)
    Gateway:         192.168.1.1

    DNS:             192.168.1.1

- Device: eth0 -----------------------------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            tg3
  State:             unavailable
  Default:           no
  HW Address:        <MAC address removed>

  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes

  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         off

##### NetworkManager.state #####

[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true

##### NetworkManager.conf #####

[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile,ofono
dns=dnsmasq

[ifupdown]
managed=false

##### iwlist #####

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=32/70  Signal level=-78 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"OSMANNN"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=00000000bc581754
                    Extra: Last beacon: 64ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00074F534D414E4E4E
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 07064E4120010B1B
                    IE: Unknown: 200100
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
          Cell 02 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:1
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality=34/70  Signal level=-76 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"AHTMAA"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000290f3706bc
                    Extra: Last beacon: 64ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00064148544D4141
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824
                    IE: Unknown: 030101
                    IE: Unknown: 0706545220010D14
                    IE: Unknown: 200100
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
          Cell 03 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:1
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality=18/70  Signal level=-92 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"GNSS"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000dae9612bca
                    Extra: Last beacon: 64ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 0004474E5353
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030101
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A72181BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D16010D0400000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DDC20050F204104A0001101049001E007FC510001838A65ABBADF45EE054C683E8145FD57E303030303035363210440001021041000101101200020000105300020004103B0001031047001065C8B1F490145B8AA66C3F0E5B48F703102100194169725469657320576972656C657373204E6574776F726B73102300074169723533343010240007312E322E302E381042000F4154303838313132353030323730351054000800060050F20400011011000741697235333430100800020084103C000103
                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180205F0040000
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
          Cell 04 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:2
                    Frequency:2.417 GHz (Channel 2)
                    Quality=18/70  Signal level=-92 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"absentaR"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000036354f49fd6
                    Extra: Last beacon: 64ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 0008616273656E746152
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824
                    IE: Unknown: 030102
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E181EFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D1602050000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E181EFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C3402050000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD0600E04C0201E0
                    IE: Unknown: DD9B0050F204104A0001101044000102103B00010310470010112233445566778899AA001333B936791021001B5265616C74656B2053656D69636F6E647563746F7220436F72702E1023000752544C387878781024000D45562D323031302D30392D32301042000F3132333435363738393031323334371054000800060050F20400011011000652544B5F41501008000220081049000600372A000120
          Cell 05 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=28/70  Signal level=-82 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"www.teltonika.lt"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000008f4e9fc196
                    Extra: Last beacon: 64ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00107777772E74656C746F6E696B612E6C74
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 07064C5449010D14
                    IE: Unknown: 200100
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
          Cell 06 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=18/70  Signal level=-92 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"ZyXEL"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000099c787984
                    Extra: Last beacon: 176ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00055A7958454C
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000
                    IE: Unknown: 200100
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102
                    IE: Unknown: 0706545220010D14
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
                    IE: Unknown: DD0E0050F204104A0001101044000102
          Cell 07 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=18/70  Signal level=-92 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"miral.miral"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=00000025eb6f217c
                    Extra: Last beacon: 172ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000B6D6972616C2E6D6972616C
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: DD0600E04C020160
                    IE: Unknown: DD0E0050F204104A0001101044000102
          Cell 08 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=32/70  Signal level=-78 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"ZyXEL"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000000166eb87a2
                    Extra: Last beacon: 64ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00055A7958454C
                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 09 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=18/70  Signal level=-92 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"dsmart_1307"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=00000363566605a5
                    Extra: Last beacon: 64ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000B64736D6172745F31333037
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6C181BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D1606001100000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD7B0050F204104A00011010440001021041000100103B00010310470010D5FF208552A2C3F575444B22E33AB36A1021000842726F6164636F6D1023000842726F6164636F6D1024000631323334353610420004313233341054000800060050F20400011011000A42726F6164636F6D4150100800020084103C000101
                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0040000
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
          Cell 10 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=18/70  Signal level=-92 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"Bernis"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000b67f8e42f1
                    Extra: Last beacon: 216ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00064265726E6973
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060
                    IE: Unknown: 0706545720010B14
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: 0B050001637A12
                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4304000000
          Cell 11 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=18/70  Signal level=-92 dBm  
                    Encryption key:off
                    ESSID:""
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000b67f8e4892
                    Extra: Last beacon: 212ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 0000
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060
                    IE: Unknown: 0706545720010B14
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104
                    IE: Unknown: 0B050001637A12
                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4304000000
          Cell 12 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=18/70  Signal level=-92 dBm  
                    Encryption key:off
                    ESSID:""
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000b67f8e4c53
                    Extra: Last beacon: 212ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 0000
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060
                    IE: Unknown: 0706545720010B14
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104
                    IE: Unknown: 0B050001637A12
                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4304000000
          Cell 13 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=18/70  Signal level=-92 dBm  
                    Encryption key:off
                    ESSID:""
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000b67f8e5014
                    Extra: Last beacon: 212ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 0000
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060
                    IE: Unknown: 0706545720010B14
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104
                    IE: Unknown: 0B050001637A12
                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4304000000
          Cell 14 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:8
                    Frequency:2.447 GHz (Channel 8)
                    Quality=26/70  Signal level=-84 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"SUPERONLINE_Wi-Fi_4189"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000100f1fe933
                    Extra: Last beacon: 64ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 001653555045524F4E4C494E455F57692D46695F34313839
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030108
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860
                    IE: Unknown: DDB60050F204104A0001101049001E007FC5100018478CF1230A9CB6742DA034B43116654030303030303333301044000102103B000103104700108FC823B44D4152D29EE0DE579D0DCD7E102100194169725469657320576972656C657373204E6574776F726B731023000941697236333732534F10240008312E302E302E35321042000F4154313039313332303030343138391054000800060050F20400011011000941697236333732534F100800020084103C000103
                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180200F0040000
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
          Cell 15 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=20/70  Signal level=-90 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"canozu"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000a01cdb8933
                    Extra: Last beacon: 64ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000663616E6F7A75
                    IE: Unknown: 010582848B962C
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 16 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:11
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality=18/70  Signal level=-92 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"GaziBilgisayar"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=00000001bd7a2daa
                    Extra: Last beacon: 1108ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000E47617A6942696C67697361796172
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824
                    IE: Unknown: 03010B
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010100
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A0E101EFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B070000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C330E101EFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340B070000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD0600E04C020120
          Cell 17 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=18/70  Signal level=-92 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"emeksimit"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000305687b16e
                    Extra: Last beacon: 984ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 0009656D656B73696D6974
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C
                    IE: Unknown: 030106
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060
                    IE: Unknown: 33082001020304050607
                    IE: Unknown: 33082105060708090A0B
                    IE: Unknown: DD270050F204104A000110104400010210470010BC329E001DD811B28601801F02681C30103C000100
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4304000000
          Cell 18 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:11
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality=30/70  Signal level=-80 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"TTNET_AirTies_4474"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000008e243536
                    Extra: Last beacon: 64ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 001254544E45545F416972546965735F34343734
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 03010B
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A7C181BFFFF000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D160B001700000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 4A0E14000A002C01C800140005001900
                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101
                    IE: Unknown: DD0B001CA8500101B299482B0B
                    IE: Unknown: DDC00050F204104A0001101044000102103B00010310470010F5D2991FB8332BFEFFBD004CA8ECD4B9102100194169725469657320576972656C657373204E6574776F726B731023000941697235343434545410240008312E302E302E31381042000F4154313436313332303033343339361054000800060050F204000110110009416972353434345454100800022008103C0001011049000600372A0001201049001E007FC510001845A6415EB8CE59ADA35DE8448CCB85893030303030303031
                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180203F02C0000
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
          Cell 19 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:13
                    Frequency:2.472 GHz (Channel 13)
                    Quality=18/70  Signal level=-92 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"AirTies_Air5343"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000542d7bfa66
                    Extra: Last beacon: 448ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000F416972546965735F41697235333433
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C
                    IE: Unknown: 03010D
                    IE: Unknown: 050401030000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A72181BFF00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D160D0F1600000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 4A0E14000A002C01C800140005001900
                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101
                    IE: Unknown: DD490050F204104A0001101049001E007FC5100018F634A8E9A1D2559D020B0C0E164982C43030303030363836104400010210470010EADF0381A96A5DDEA953387126E8A931103C000103
                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180201F02C0000
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
          Cell 20 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:11
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality=18/70  Signal level=-92 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"zimbirti"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000323ba48a26
                    Extra: Last beacon: 64ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00087A696D6269727469
                    IE: Unknown: 010582848B962C
                    IE: Unknown: 03010B
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0107
                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD0A0800280101000200FF0F
          Cell 21 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:13
                    Frequency:2.472 GHz (Channel 13)
                    Quality=18/70  Signal level=-92 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"Kendalov"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000016a99ce6724
                    Extra: Last beacon: 64ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 00084B656E64616C6F76
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B961224486C
                    IE: Unknown: 03010D
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104
                    IE: Unknown: 32040C183060
                    IE: Unknown: 2D1A6E1117FF000000010000000000000000000000000C0000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3D160D070600000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: 3E0100
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101000003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: 0B050005577A12
                    IE: Unknown: 7F0101
                    IE: Unknown: DD07000C4304000000
                    IE: Unknown: 0706545220010D10
                    IE: Unknown: DD1E00904C336E1117FF000000010000000000000000000000000C0000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD1A00904C340D070600000000000000000000000000000000000000
                    IE: Unknown: DD9F0050F204104A0001101044000102103B00010310470010BC329E001DD811B28601F8D111358E291021001852616C696E6B20546563686E6F6C6F67792C20436F72702E1023001C52616C696E6B20576972656C6573732041636365737320506F696E74102400065254323836301042000831323334353637381054000800060050F20400011011000B5472656E64436869704150100800020084103C000100
          Cell 22 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:11
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality=28/70  Signal level=-82 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:""
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=000000de3ebb9181
                    Extra: Last beacon: 396ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 0000
                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824
                    IE: Unknown: 03010B
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010002
                    IE: Unknown: 0706545220010D14
                    IE: Unknown: 200100
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0102
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C
                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101040003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
                    IE: Unknown: DD0900037F01010020FF7F
          Cell 23 - Address: <MAC address removed>
                    Channel:13
                    Frequency:2.472 GHz (Channel 13)
                    Quality=18/70  Signal level=-92 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"bilal"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000000225b6921e
                    Extra: Last beacon: 108ms ago
                    IE: Unknown: 000562696C616C
                    IE: Unknown: 010482848B96
                    IE: Unknown: 03010D
                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000
                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100
                    IE: Unknown: 32080C1218243048606C

##### iwlist channel #####

wlan0     13 channels in total; available frequencies :
          Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz
          Channel 02 : 2.417 GHz
          Channel 03 : 2.422 GHz
          Channel 04 : 2.427 GHz
          Channel 05 : 2.432 GHz
          Channel 06 : 2.437 GHz
          Channel 07 : 2.442 GHz
          Channel 08 : 2.447 GHz
          Channel 09 : 2.452 GHz
          Channel 10 : 2.457 GHz
          Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz
          Channel 12 : 2.467 GHz
          Channel 13 : 2.472 GHz
          Current Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

##### lsmod #####

rtl8192se              63196  0 
rtl_pci                26690  1 rtl8192se
rtlwifi                63475  2 rtl_pci,rtl8192se
brcmsmac              563041  0 
cordic                 12574  1 brcmsmac
brcmutil               15618  1 brcmsmac
bcma                   52096  1 brcmsmac
mac80211              626489  4 brcmsmac,rtl_pci,rtlwifi,rtl8192se
cfg80211              484040  3 brcmsmac,mac80211,rtlwifi

##### modinfo #####

filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192se/rtl8192se.ko
firmware:       rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin
description:    Realtek 8192S/8191S 802.11n PCI wireless
license:        GPL
author:         Larry Finger    <Larry.Finger@lwfinger.net>
author:         Realtek WlanFAE    <wlanfae@realtek.com>
author:         lizhaoming    <chaoming_li@realsil.com.cn>
srcversion:     B9B9518158623D8BAB67493
alias:          pci:v000010ECd00008174sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000010ECd00008173sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000010ECd00008172sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000010ECd00008171sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000010ECd00008192sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
depends:        rtlwifi,rtl_pci,mac80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-24-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        <MAC address removed>:47:4B:C5:C4:31:20:88:0C:1B:94:A5:39:F4:31
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           swenc:Set to 1 for software crypto (default 0)
 (bool)
parm:           ips:Set to 0 to not use link power save (default 1)
 (bool)
parm:           swlps:Set to 1 to use SW control power save (default 0)
 (bool)
parm:           fwlps:Set to 1 to use FW control power save (default 1)
 (bool)
parm:           debug:Set debug level (0-5) (default 0) (int)

filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl_pci.ko
description:    PCI basic driver for rtlwifi
license:        GPL
author:         Larry Finger    <Larry.FInger@lwfinger.net>
author:         Realtek WlanFAE    <wlanfae@realtek.com>
author:         lizhaoming    <chaoming_li@realsil.com.cn>
srcversion:     B6B8AA929B5F982954A6DE1
depends:        mac80211,rtlwifi
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-24-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        <MAC address removed>:47:4B:C5:C4:31:20:88:0C:1B:94:A5:39:F4:31
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtlwifi.ko
description:    Realtek 802.11n PCI wireless core
license:        GPL
author:         Larry Finger    <Larry.FInger@lwfinger.net>
author:         Realtek WlanFAE    <wlanfae@realtek.com>
author:         lizhaoming    <chaoming_li@realsil.com.cn>
srcversion:     C21FC2F90947540319DE390
depends:        mac80211,cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-24-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        <MAC address removed>:47:4B:C5:C4:31:20:88:0C:1B:94:A5:39:F4:31
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/brcm80211/brcmsmac/brcmsmac.ko
firmware:       brcm/bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw
firmware:       brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Broadcom 802.11n wireless LAN driver.
author:         Broadcom Corporation
srcversion:     43D6897F7EB716081DF69BE
alias:          bcma:m04BFid0812rev18cl*
alias:          bcma:m04BFid0812rev17cl*
alias:          bcma:m04BFid0812rev11cl*
depends:        bcma,mac80211,brcmutil,cfg80211,cordic
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-24-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        <MAC address removed>:47:4B:C5:C4:31:20:88:0C:1B:94:A5:39:F4:31
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/brcm80211/brcmutil/brcmutil.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Broadcom 802.11n wireless LAN driver utilities.
author:         Broadcom Corporation
srcversion:     E81EE4CBB6A7A689150D93D
depends:        
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-24-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        <MAC address removed>:47:4B:C5:C4:31:20:88:0C:1B:94:A5:39:F4:31
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/bcma/bcma.ko
license:        GPL
description:    Broadcom's specific AMBA driver
srcversion:     E41B811D88783DD5BC38565
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004727sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004365sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004359sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004358sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004357sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004353sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004331sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d0000A8D8sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00004313sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
alias:          pci:v000014E4d00000576sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
depends:        
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-24-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        <MAC address removed>:47:4B:C5:C4:31:20:88:0C:1B:94:A5:39:F4:31
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

##### modules #####

lp
rtc

##### blacklist #####

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf]
blacklist ath_pci

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf]
blacklist evbug
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd
blacklist eepro100
blacklist de4x5
blacklist snd_intel8x0m
blacklist snd_aw2
blacklist i2c_i801
blacklist prism54
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist garmin_gps
blacklist asus_acpi
blacklist snd_pcsp
blacklist pcspkr
blacklist amd76x_edac

[/etc/modprobe.d/fbdev-blacklist.conf]
blacklist arkfb
blacklist aty128fb
blacklist atyfb
blacklist radeonfb
blacklist cirrusfb
blacklist cyber2000fb
blacklist gx1fb
blacklist gxfb
blacklist kyrofb
blacklist matroxfb_base
blacklist mb862xxfb
blacklist neofb
blacklist nvidiafb
blacklist pm2fb
blacklist pm3fb
blacklist s3fb
blacklist savagefb
blacklist sisfb
blacklist tdfxfb
blacklist tridentfb
blacklist viafb
blacklist vt8623fb

##### udev rules #####

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x1692 (tg3)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC address removed>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8174 (rtl8192se)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC address removed>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

##### dmesg #####

[   16.342299] rtl8192se: FW Power Save off (module option)
[   16.342357] rtl8192se: Driver for Realtek RTL8192SE/RTL8191SE
[   16.342357] Loading firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin
[   16.554972] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'rtl_rc'
[   28.767709] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   28.768015] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[   31.187755] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC address removed>
[   31.210129] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[   31.212117] wlan0: authenticated
[   31.213118] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[   31.213123] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[   31.214458] wlan0: associate with <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[   31.217154] wlan0: RX AssocResp from <MAC address removed> (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
[   31.220595] wlan0: associated
[   31.220612] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[   31.287281] wlan0: Limiting TX power to 27 (27 - 0) dBm as advertised by <MAC address removed>
[   31.825560] wlan0: deauthenticating from <MAC address removed> by local choice (reason=2)
[   31.846706] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC address removed>
[   31.846762] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[   31.848802] wlan0: authenticated
[   31.848961] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[   31.848966] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[   31.850329] wlan0: associate with <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[   31.853169] wlan0: RX AssocResp from <MAC address removed> (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
[   31.856596] wlan0: associated
[   31.901834] wlan0: Limiting TX power to 27 (27 - 0) dBm as advertised by <MAC address removed>
[   33.106134] Modules linked in: ctr ccm bnep rfcomm joydev snd_hda_codec_hdmi acer_wmi sparse_keymap uvcvideo videobuf2_vmalloc videobuf2_memops videobuf2_core videodev intel_powerclamp arc4 coretemp btusb kvm_intel kvm psmouse bluetooth nouveau serio_raw rtl8192se rtl_pci rtlwifi mxm_wmi snd_hda_codec_realtek ttm mac80211 snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec drm_kms_helper drm cfg80211 snd_hwdep snd_pcm snd_page_alloc snd_seq_midi snd_seq_midi_event mei_me snd_rawmidi snd_seq i2c_algo_bit snd_seq_device snd_timer mei snd lpc_ich soundcore wmi video mac_hid parport_pc ppdev lp parport ahci libahci tg3 ptp pps_core
[   33.106241]  [<ffffffffa02533ad>] ? rtl_is_special_data+0x2d/0x110 [rtlwifi]
[  279.154242] wlan0: deauthenticating from <MAC address removed> by local choice (reason=3)
[  280.394954] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC address removed>
[  280.404092] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[  280.405973] wlan0: authenticated
[  280.406143] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[  280.406147] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[  280.408462] wlan0: associate with <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[  280.411642] wlan0: RX AssocResp from <MAC address removed> (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
[  280.414618] wlan0: associated
[  280.430136] wlan0: Limiting TX power to 27 (27 - 0) dBm as advertised by <MAC address removed>
[  294.402996] wlan0: deauthenticating from <MAC address removed> by local choice (reason=3)
[  295.582126] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC address removed>
[  295.592191] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[  295.594333] wlan0: authenticated
[  295.594585] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[  295.594590] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[  295.596695] wlan0: associate with <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[  295.599679] wlan0: RX AssocResp from <MAC address removed> (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
[  295.602613] wlan0: associated
[  295.687971] wlan0: Limiting TX power to 27 (27 - 0) dBm as advertised by <MAC address removed>
[  307.382395] wlan0: deauthenticating from <MAC address removed> by local choice (reason=3)
[  308.216367] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC address removed>
[  308.225120] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[  308.229987] wlan0: authenticated
[  308.230177] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[  308.230181] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[  308.233454] wlan0: associate with <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[  308.236472] wlan0: RX AssocResp from <MAC address removed> (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
[  308.240024] wlan0: associated
[  308.283368] wlan0: Limiting TX power to 27 (27 - 0) dBm as advertised by <MAC address removed>
[  487.084078] wlan0: deauthenticating from <MAC address removed> by local choice (reason=3)
[  493.727068] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC address removed>
[  493.940714] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[  494.043283] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 2/3)
[  494.147257] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 3/3)
[  494.251145] wlan0: authentication with <MAC address removed> timed out
[  495.205265] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC address removed>
[  495.214452] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[  495.217294] wlan0: authenticated
[  495.217566] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[  495.217576] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[  495.218990] wlan0: associate with <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[  495.221925] wlan0: RX AssocResp from <MAC address removed> (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
[  495.225095] wlan0: associated
[  495.268301] wlan0: Limiting TX power to 27 (27 - 0) dBm as advertised by <MAC address removed>
[  608.138827] wlan0: Connection to AP <MAC address removed> lost
[  615.455619] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[  721.515285] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC address removed>
[  721.724615] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[  721.826482] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 2/3)
[  721.930434] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 3/3)
[  722.034430] wlan0: authentication with <MAC address removed> timed out
[  723.387554] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC address removed>
[  723.397909] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[  723.399766] wlan0: authenticated
[  723.399926] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[  723.399930] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[  723.402083] wlan0: associate with <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[  723.409994] wlan0: RX AssocResp from <MAC address removed> (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
[  723.413659] wlan0: associated
[  723.413677] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[  723.464648] wlan0: Limiting TX power to 27 (27 - 0) dBm as advertised by <MAC address removed>
[ 1688.881033] wlan0: deauthenticating from <MAC address removed> by local choice (reason=3)
[ 1690.262642] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC address removed>
[ 1690.274743] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[ 1690.277176] wlan0: authenticated
[ 1690.277359] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[ 1690.277363] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[ 1690.281213] wlan0: associate with <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[ 1690.285299] wlan0: RX AssocResp from <MAC address removed> (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
[ 1690.288632] wlan0: associated
[ 1690.305684] wlan0: Limiting TX power to 27 (27 - 0) dBm as advertised by <MAC address removed>
[ 2720.940322] wlan0: deauthenticating from <MAC address removed> by local choice (reason=3)
[ 2730.996261] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 2731.961751] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC address removed>
[ 2731.961946] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[ 2731.966520] wlan0: authenticated
[ 2731.966708] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[ 2731.966714] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[ 2731.969687] wlan0: associate with <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[ 2731.972870] wlan0: RX AssocResp from <MAC address removed> (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=1)
[ 2731.976422] wlan0: associated
[ 2731.976437] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[ 2732.035634] wlan0: Limiting TX power to 27 (27 - 0) dBm as advertised by <MAC address removed>
[ 2814.249630] wlan0: deauthenticating from <MAC address removed> by local choice (reason=3)
[ 3720.277410] waiting module removal not supported: please upgrade<6>[ 3729.063259] rtl8192se: FW Power Save off (module option)
[ 3729.063334] rtl8192se: Driver for Realtek RTL8192SE/RTL8191SE
[ 3729.063334] Loading firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin
[ 3729.064051] ieee80211 phy1: Selected rate control algorithm 'rtl_rc'
[ 3729.325152] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 3729.325912] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
[ 3730.273423] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC address removed>
[ 3730.284200] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[ 3730.485234] wlan0: send auth to <MAC address removed> (try 2/3)
[ 3730.490975] wlan0: authenticated
[ 3730.492483] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling HT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[ 3730.492494] rtl8192se 0000:03:00.0 wlan0: disabling VHT as WMM/QoS is not supported by the AP
[ 3730.493181] wlan0: associate with <MAC address removed> (try 1/3)
[ 3730.495505] wlan0: RX AssocResp from <MAC address removed> (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=3)
[ 3730.499037] wlan0: associated
[ 3730.499095] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready
[ 3730.552792] wlan0: Limiting TX power to 27 (27 - 0) dBm as advertised by <MAC address removed>

########## wireless info END ############
```

----------


## varunendra

Welcome to the forums Taha_Emin!

Please try changing the channel in the router to channel 1 or 11. Reboot the router after saving the change.

In Ubuntu, please try what is suggested in this post (change "rtl8192*ce*" to "rtl8192*se*" in the commands to suit your case) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12815912

If these don't help, please post back a fresh report (while the driver parameters suggested in the above link have been applied) generated by an experimental version of the script, suggested in this post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=13024222

----------


## michaelq87

Hi, I was going to open a new thread for my wirless problems (slow and jumping connection) , and I wanted to run the script that you always ask to use, but the output is a blank file!

After entering the sudo password I get:



```
sed: -e expression #1, char 133: unknown command: `*'




    ########################################################################


    DONE! All results saved in -


         File Name:     "wireless-info.txt" 
         Directory:     "/home/michael"


    Please upload the above file or its contents where you are seeking help.
```

----------


## varunendra

> Hi, I was going to open a new thread for my wirless problems (slow and jumping connection) , and I wanted to run the script that you always ask to use, but the output is a blank file!


Yes that is some bug in the script codes added by me - it has been reported by many users so far. Unfortunately, I haven't yet found time to sort it out.

As a fallback resort, please use the regular script mentioned in post #2 of this thread.

And posting a new thread for the issue is a good idea.  :Smile: 

Feel free to post a link to your thread here.

----------


## marius12

########## wireless info START ##########


Report from: 03 Sep 2014 18:11 EEST +0300


Script from: 30 Aug 2014 19:00 UTC +0000


##### release #####


Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
Release:	14.04
Codename:	trusty


##### kernel #####


Linux 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:42 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux


Parameters: ro, quiet, splash


##### desktop #####


Ubuntu


##### lspci #####


03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 02)
	Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Motherboard [1458:e000]
	Kernel driver in use: r8169


##### lsusb #####


Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0458:014f KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub


##### PCMCIA card info #####


##### rfkill #####


##### lsmod #####


##### interfaces #####


auto lo
iface lo inet loopback


##### ifconfig #####


eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <MAC addr eth0>  
          inet addr:94.52.36.71  Bcast:94.52.36.127  Mask:255.255.255.192
          inet6 addr: fe80::224:1dff:fe72:b6cb/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:221385 errors:0 dropped:9 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:96393 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:309756598 (309.7 MB)  TX bytes:8335825 (8.3 MB)


##### iwconfig #####


eth0      no wireless extensions.


lo        no wireless extensions.


##### route #####


Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
0.0.0.0         94.52.36.65     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
94.52.36.64     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.192 U     0      0        0 eth0
94.52.36.65     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 eth0


##### resolv.conf #####


nameserver 188.173.80.34
nameserver 94.53.12.30
nameserver 127.0.1.1
search 94.53.12.30


##### nm-tool #####


NetworkManager Tool


State: connected (global)


- Device: eth0  [Wired connection 1] -------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            r8169
  State:             connected
  Default:           yes
  HW Address:        <MAC addr eth0>


  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes
    Speed:           100 Mb/s


  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         on


  IPv4 Settings:
    Address:         94.52.36.71
    Prefix:          26 (255.255.255.192)
    Gateway:         94.52.36.65


    DNS:             188.173.80.34


##### NetworkManager.state #####


[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true


##### NetworkManager.conf #####


[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile,ofono
dns=dnsmasq


no-auto-default=<MAC addr eth0>,


[ifupdown]
managed=false


##### iw reg get #####


country 00:
	(2402 - 2472 @ 40), (6, 20)
	(2457 - 2482 @ 40), (6, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
	(2474 - 2494 @ 20), (6, 20), NO-OFDM, PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
	(5170 - 5250 @ 160), (6, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
	(5250 - 5330 @ 160), (6, 20), DFS, PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
	(5490 - 5730 @ 160), (6, 20), DFS, PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS


##### iwlist channels #####


eth0      no frequency information.


lo        no frequency information.


##### iwlist scan #####


eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.


lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.


##### module infos #####


##### module parameters #####


##### /etc/modules #####


lp
rtc


##### blacklists #####


[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf]
blacklist ath_pci


[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf]
blacklist evbug
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd
blacklist eepro100
blacklist de4x5
blacklist eth1394
blacklist snd_intel8x0m
blacklist snd_aw2
blacklist i2c_i801
blacklist prism54
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist garmin_gps
blacklist asus_acpi
blacklist snd_pcsp
blacklist pcspkr
blacklist amd76x_edac


##### rc.local #####


exit 0


##### udev rules #####


[/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules]
# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC addr eth0>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"


##### dmesg #####


########## wireless info END ############

----------


## varunendra

Welcome to Ubuntu Forums marius12 !

You didn't mention the problem you are having and what you need help with. If it is wireless you want, the report doesn't show ANY wireless card (internal or USB) at all !

Please write clearly what you need help with.

----------


## hesseny20002

there is any help to find a solution for my case, this issue has been appeared before i upgraded my  Vostro 1510  from 12.4 lts to Ubuntu 14.04.  wifi keeps disconnecting and reconnecting. Numerous computers and tab in the house on same wifi network and ubuntu laptop is the only one having this problem. I've seen others in the forum with similar problems but it seems the solutions vary so I'm not sure what to do. Appreciate any advice. Thanks in advance. 

also check the output script file>>>>
 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## thu2

Hi,


I have a problem with my wireless on my compaq presario v3700 laptop ...lunbutu 14.10

Here is the output from your script:


```


    ======== Wireless-Info START ========


System-Info ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


PresarioV3700 3.16.0-23-generic i686,  Ubuntu 14.10, utopic


CPU    : AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 TL-60
Memory : 1954 MB
Uptime : 12:30:58 up  4:47,  1 user,  load average: 0,00, 0,01, 0,05




lspci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


00:0a.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 Ethernet [10de:054c] (rev a2)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30d6]
    Kernel driver in use: forcedeth
--
08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company BCM4312 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [103c:137d]
    Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge




lsusb ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Bluetooth 2.0 Interface [Broadcom BCM2045]
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04f3:0235 Elan Microelectronics Corp. 
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub




PCMCIA Card Info ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






iwconfig ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






rfkill ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


      Interface     Soft blocked  Hard blocked
0: hci0: Bluetooth      no            no




lsmod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hp_wmi                 13741  0 
sparse_keymap          13708  1 hp_wmi
b43                   377514  0 
bcma                   46430  1 b43
mxm_wmi                12893  1 nouveau
mac80211              567098  1 b43
cfg80211              430618  2 b43,mac80211
wmi                    18689  3 hp_wmi,mxm_wmi,nouveau
ssb                    51849  1 b43




module parameters ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


b43          (10): allhwsupport=0 | bad_frames_preempt=0 | btcoex=1 | hwpctl=0 | hwtkip=0 | nohwcrypt=0 | pio=0 | qos=1 | verbose=2
cfg80211      (2): cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz=N | ieee80211_regdom=00
mac80211      (5): beacon_loss_count=7 | ieee80211_default_rc_algo=minstrel_ht | max_nullfunc_tries=2 | max_probe_tries=5 | probe_wait_ms=500
wmi           (2): debug_dump_wdg=N | debug_event=N




nm-tool ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


State: disconnected
================o=======o===========o=============o=========o===========o==============o===========
 Interface & ID | Type  | Driver    | State       | Default | Speed     | Support      | HW Addr   
================o=======o===========o=============o=========o===========o==============o===========
 eth0           | Wired | forcedeth | unavailable | no      |           |              | <MAC eth0>
----------------+-------+-----------+-------------+---------+-----------+--------------+-----------




NetworkManager.state ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true




NetworkManager.conf ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile,ofono
dns=dnsmasq


no-auto-default=<MAC eth0>,


[ifupdown]
managed=false




NM WiFi Profiles ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 




interfaces ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


# interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback


resolv.conf ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






Routes & Ping ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface




iw reg get ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


(Region : vi_VN)




iwlist chan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


           - 




iwlist scan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






blacklist ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf]
blacklist ath_pci


[/etc/modprobe.d/libpisock9.conf]
blacklist visor




modinfo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


[hp_wmi]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.16.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/hp-wmi.ko
srcversion:     2BEC5DCE5B3A6695D374C6A
depends:        wmi,sparse-keymap


[b43]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.16.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko
firmware:       b43/ucode9.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode5.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode16_mimo.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode15.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode14.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode13.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode11.fw
srcversion:     3CEE8C37D02010CA66D9311
depends:        bcma,ssb,mac80211,cfg80211
parm:           bad_frames_preempt:enable(1) / disable(0) Bad Frames Preemption (int)
parm:           fwpostfix:Postfix for the .fw files to load. (string)
parm:           hwpctl:Enable hardware-side power control (default off) (int)
parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (int)
parm:           hwtkip:Enable hardware tkip. (int)
parm:           qos:Enable QOS support (default on) (int)
parm:           btcoex:Enable Bluetooth coexistence (default on) (int)
parm:           verbose:Log message verbosity: 0=error, 1=warn, 2=info(default), 3=debug (int)
parm:           pio:Use PIO accesses by default: 0=DMA, 1=PIO (int)
parm:           allhwsupport:Enable support for all hardware (even it if overlaps with the brcmsmac driver) (int)


[bcma]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.16.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/bcma/bcma.ko
srcversion:     D52E980A55E0AC3C372382C
depends:        


[mxm_wmi]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.16.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/mxm-wmi.ko
srcversion:     D566C16ECB7E11FB9DF5C84
depends:        wmi


[mac80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.16.0-23-generic/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko
srcversion:     0D5DBE66E4CC44B010DB516
depends:        cfg80211
parm:           max_nullfunc_tries:Maximum nullfunc tx tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           max_probe_tries:Maximum probe tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           beacon_loss_count:Number of beacon intervals before we decide beacon was lost. (int)
parm:           probe_wait_ms:Maximum time(ms) to wait for probe response before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           ieee80211_default_rc_algo:Default rate control algorithm for mac80211 to use (charp)


[cfg80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.16.0-23-generic/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko
srcversion:     DEE8EAA48495E392CD51C2D
depends:        
parm:           ieee80211_regdom:IEEE 802.11 regulatory domain code (charp)
parm:           cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz:Disable 40MHz support in the 2.4GHz band (bool)


[wmi]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.16.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/wmi.ko
srcversion:     347CF30B94B5549A75865A8
depends:        
parm:           debug_event:Log WMI Events [0/1] (bool)
parm:           debug_dump_wdg:Dump available WMI interfaces [0/1] (bool)


[ssb]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.16.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/ssb/ssb.ko
srcversion:     2055C3093DA2EE9DEB5572C
depends:        




udev rules ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


# PCI device 0x10de:0x054c (forcedeth)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC eth0>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"




Custom files/entries ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


/etc/modules        : Default
/etc/rc.local       : Default
/etc/modprobe.d     : Not Default
/etc/pm/(cnf|pw|sl) : Default


[/etc/modprobe.d]
iwlwifi.conf      : remove iwlwifi \
                    (/sbin/lsmod | grep -o -e ^iwlmvm -e ^iwldvm -e ^iwlwifi | xargs /sbin/rmmod) \
                    && /sbin/modprobe -r mac80211
mlx4.conf         : softdep mlx4_core post: mlx4_en
modesetting.conf  : options cirrus modeset=1
                    options mgag200 modeset=1




Kernel boot line ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-23-generic root=UUID=28f6a57b-99ae-489e-8452-157bd82f8123 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7




dmesg ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


[    0.020524] Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
[    0.020545] Initializing cgroup subsys net_prio
[    0.920219] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)
[    1.516826] ssb: Found chip with id 0x4312, rev 0x01 and package 0x00
[    1.516839] ssb: Core 0 found: ChipCommon (cc 0x800, rev 0x16, vendor 0x4243)
[    1.516848] ssb: Core 1 found: IEEE 802.11 (cc 0x812, rev 0x0F, vendor 0x4243)
[    1.516856] ssb: Core 2 found: PCMCIA (cc 0x80D, rev 0x0A, vendor 0x4243)
[    1.516861] ssb: Core 3 found: PCI-E (cc 0x820, rev 0x09, vendor 0x4243)
[    1.557116] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.64.
[    1.580190] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:08:00.0
[   18.432861] wmi: Mapper loaded
[   19.024994] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)
[   19.056049] b43-phy0: Found PHY: Analog 6, Type 5 (LP), Revision 1
[   19.056067] b43-phy0 warning: 5 GHz band is unsupported on this PHY
[   19.327575] b43 ssb0:0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2
[   19.327581] b43 ssb0:0: Falling back to user helper
[   19.328986] b43 ssb0:0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2
[   19.328991] b43 ssb0:0: Falling back to user helper
[   19.335839] b43 ssb0:0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2
[   19.335844] b43 ssb0:0: Falling back to user helper
[   19.337530] b43 ssb0:0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2
[   19.337534] b43 ssb0:0: Falling back to user helper
[   19.341683] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode15.fw" request failed (err=-12)
[   19.341689] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode15.fw" request failed (err=-12)
[   19.341692] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.
[   23.626745] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3


    ======== Done ========
```

Thank you very much indeed!

----------


## fallowedheart

> To create a detailed report for troubleshooting wireless problems, please download and run wireless_script (developed by Wild Man & Krytarik, helped by anewguy, chili555, llua. I'm only using it ).
> 
> You can do it in two ways -
> 
> *Method 1. Cable Internet - CLI Method (one-step easy way) -*
> If you can connect to internet via cable, usb modem etc., run the following command in a terminal
> _(Press Ctrl+Alt+T to open the terminal > copy-paste the command below > press "Enter")_ -
> 
> 
> ...


PLEASE HELP ME!!!!! iM NEW AT THIS. AND THIS IS AN OLDER LAPTOP. COMPAQ PRESARIO V2000



```
########## wireless info START ##########

Report from: 28 Nov 2014 04:29 PST -0800

Booted last: 28 Nov 2014 04:12 PST -0800

Script from: 20 Sep 2014 23:04 UTC +0000

##### release ###########################

Distributor ID:    Ubuntu
Description:    Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
Release:    14.04
Codename:    trusty

##### kernel ############################

Linux 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

Parameters: ro, quiet, splash, vt.handoff=7

##### desktop ###########################

Ubuntu

##### lspci #############################

05:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8100/8101L/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [10ec:8139] (rev 10)
    Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:3091]
    Kernel driver in use: 8139too

##### lsusb #############################

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 040b:2011 Weltrend Semiconductor 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

##### PCMCIA card info ##################

PRODID_1=""
PRODID_2=""
PRODID_3=""
PRODID_4=""
MANFID=0000,0000
FUNCID=255

##### rfkill ############################

##### lsmod #############################

hp_wmi                 14062  0 
sparse_keymap          13948  1 hp_wmi
wmi                    19177  1 hp_wmi

##### interfaces ########################

auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

##### ifconfig ##########################

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>  
          inet addr:192.168.1.85  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: 2602:306:bc47:e3f0:216:36ff:fe4f:6f09/64 Scope:Global
          inet6 addr: 2602:306:bc47:e3f0:44c6:a471:1b62:66da/64 Scope:Global
          inet6 addr: fe80::216:36ff:fe4f:6f09/64 Scope:Link
          inet6 addr: 2602:306:bc47:e3f0::18/128 Scope:Global
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:87122 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:46370 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:122953541 (122.9 MB)  TX bytes:4139623 (4.1 MB)

##### iwconfig ##########################

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

##### route #############################

Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0

##### resolv.conf #######################

nameserver 127.0.1.1
search attlocal.net

##### nm-tool ###########################

NetworkManager Tool

State: connected (global)

- Device: eth0  [Wired connection 1] -------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            8139too
  State:             connected
  Default:           yes
  HW Address:        <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>

  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes
    Speed:           100 Mb/s

  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         on

  IPv4 Settings:
    Address:         192.168.1.85
    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)
    Gateway:         192.168.1.254

    DNS:             192.168.1.254

  IPv6 Settings:
    Address:         2602:306:bc47:e3f0::18
    Prefix:          128
    Gateway:         fe80::9662:69ff:fe74:c330

    Address:         2602:306:bc47:e3f0:44c6:a471:1b62:66da
    Prefix:          64
    Gateway:         fe80::9662:69ff:fe74:c330

    Address:         2602:306:bc47:e3f0:216:36ff:fe4f:6f09
    Prefix:          64
    Gateway:         fe80::9662:69ff:fe74:c330

    Address:         fe80::216:36ff:fe4f:6f09
    Prefix:          64
    Gateway:         fe80::9662:69ff:fe74:c330

    Address:         2602:306:bc47:e3f0::18
    Prefix:          128
    Gateway:         ::

##### NetworkManager.state ##############

[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true

##### NetworkManager.conf ###############

[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile,ofono
dns=dnsmasq

[ifupdown]
managed=false

##### NetworkManager profiles ###########

[[/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Wi-Fi connection 1]] (600 root)
[connection] id=Auto DOC420 | type=802-11-wireless
[802-11-wireless] ssid=DOC420 | mac-address=<MAC address>
[ipv4] method=auto
[ipv6] method=auto

##### iw reg get ########################

Region: America/Los_Angeles (based on set time zone)

country 00:
    (2402 - 2472 @ 40), (6, 20)
    (2457 - 2482 @ 40), (6, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (2474 - 2494 @ 20), (6, 20), NO-OFDM, PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (5170 - 5250 @ 160), (6, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (5250 - 5330 @ 160), (6, 20), DFS, PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (5490 - 5730 @ 160), (6, 20), DFS, PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS

##### iwlist channels ###################

eth0      no frequency information.

lo        no frequency information.

##### iwlist scan #######################

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

##### module infos ######################

##### module parameters #################

##### /etc/modules ######################

lp
rtc

##### modprobe options ##################

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf]
blacklist ath_pci

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf]
blacklist evbug
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd
blacklist eepro100
blacklist de4x5
blacklist eth1394
blacklist snd_intel8x0m
blacklist snd_aw2
blacklist i2c_i801
blacklist prism54
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist garmin_gps
blacklist asus_acpi
blacklist snd_pcsp
blacklist pcspkr
blacklist amd76x_edac

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rare-network.conf]
alias net-pf-3 off
alias net-pf-6 off
alias net-pf-9 off
alias net-pf-11 off
alias net-pf-12 off
alias net-pf-19 off
alias net-pf-21 off
alias net-pf-36 off

[/etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf]
remove iwlwifi \
(/sbin/lsmod | grep -o -e ^iwlmvm -e ^iwldvm -e ^iwlwifi | xargs /sbin/rmmod) \
&& /sbin/modprobe -r mac80211

[/etc/modprobe.d/mlx4.conf]
softdep mlx4_core post: mlx4_en

##### rc.local ##########################

exit 0

##### pm-utils ##########################

##### udev rules ########################

[/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules]
# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8139 (8139too)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC 'eth0' [IF]>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

##### dmesg #############################

########## wireless info END ############
```

----------


## jeremy31

> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have a problem with my wireless on my compaq presario v3700 laptop ...lunbutu 14.10
> 
> Here is the output from your script:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


If you can connect with a wired connection

Try 

```
sudp apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
```

 And reboot

If you don't have wired connection on the PC with the problem, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wi...nternet_access

----------


## stevenandree

Hey wondering if I may be able to get some help with a Toshiba netbook nb550d. I have but a new wireless AC card in the computer and it just won't load it. Whenever i put back in the original it works fine. I have run the output of the script



```

    ======== Wireless-Info START ========

System-Info ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

stevenandree 3.16.0-28-generic x86_64,  Ubuntu 14.10, utopic

CPU    : AMD C-50 Processor
Memory : 3554 MB
Uptime : 09:20:32 up  9:59,  3 users,  load average: 0.26, 0.41, 0.25


lspci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

01:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 05)
    Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:fdc0]
    Kernel driver in use: r8169
02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 [8086:08b1] (rev 73)
    Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 [8086:4070]
    Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi


lsusb ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:5801 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub


PCMCIA Card Info ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



iwconfig ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

wlan1     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:off/any  
          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off   
          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:on
          


rfkill ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

      Interface        Soft blocked  Hard blocked
0: phy0: Wireless LAN      no            yes


lsmod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

iwlmvm                217988  0 
mac80211              660592  1 iwlmvm
iwlwifi               182909  1 iwlmvm
cfg80211              510218  3 iwlwifi,mac80211,iwlmvm
wmi                    19193  1 toshiba_acpi


module parameters ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

cfg80211      (2): cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz=N | ieee80211_regdom=00
iwlmvm        (2): init_dbg=N | power_scheme=2
iwlwifi      (12): 11n_disable=0 | amsdu_size_8K=0 | antenna_coupling=0 | bt_coex_active=Y | fw_restart=Y | led_mode=0 | nvm_file=(null) | power_level=0 | power_save=N | swcrypto=0 | uapsd_disable=N | wd_disable=1
mac80211      (5): beacon_loss_count=7 | ieee80211_default_rc_algo=minstrel_ht | max_nullfunc_tries=2 | max_probe_tries=5 | probe_wait_ms=500
wmi           (2): debug_dump_wdg=N | debug_event=N


nm-tool ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

State: connected (global)
============================o=============o=========o=============o=========o===========o==============o===========
 Interface & ID             | Type        | Driver  | State       | Default | Speed     | Support      | HW Addr   
============================o=============o=========o=============o=========o===========o==============o===========
 wlan1                      | 802.11 WiFi | iwlwifi | unavailable | no      |           | WEP/WPA/WPA2 | <MAC wlan1>
----------------------------+-------------+---------+-------------+---------+-----------+--------------+-----------
 eth0  [Wired connection 1] | Wired       | r8169   | connected   | yes     | 100 Mb/s  |              | <MAC eth0>

    Address:         192.168.1.8
    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)
    Gateway:         192.168.1.1
    DNS:             192.168.1.1
----------------------------+-------------+---------+-------------+---------+-----------+--------------+-----------


NetworkManager.state ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true


NetworkManager.conf ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile,ofono
dns=dnsmasq

[ifupdown]
managed=false


NM WiFi Profiles ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Lauren and Steve Local Wireless : ssid=Lauren and Steve Local Wireless | mac-address=<MAC wlan0> | ipv4=auto | ipv6=auto 
OptusB593v2-A95D     : ssid=OptusB593v2-A95D | mac-address=<MAC wlan0> | ipv4=auto | ipv6=auto 


interfaces ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

# interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

resolv.conf ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

nameserver 127.0.1.1
search homerouter.cpe


Routes & Ping ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1001ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.419/2.323/3.228/0.905 ms

--- 127.0.1.1 ping statistics ---
2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 999ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.067/0.073/0.080/0.010 ms


iw reg get ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(Region : "en_AU.UTF-8")


iwlist chan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

wlan1     32 channels in total; available frequencies :
          Channel 01 (2.412 GHz) - 13 (2.472 GHz)
          Channel 36 (5.18 GHz)
          Channel 40 (5.2 GHz)
          Channel 44 (5.22 GHz)
          Channel 48 (5.24 GHz)
          Channel 52 (5.26 GHz)
          Channel 56 (5.28 GHz)
          Channel 60 (5.3 GHz)
          Channel 64 (5.32 GHz)
          Channel 100 (5.5 GHz)
          Channel 104 (5.52 GHz)
          Channel 108 (5.54 GHz)
          Channel 112 (5.56 GHz)
          Channel 116 (5.58 GHz)
          Channel 120 (5.6 GHz)
          Channel 124 (5.62 GHz)
          Channel 128 (5.64 GHz)
          Channel 132 (5.66 GHz)
          Channel 136 (5.68 GHz)
          Channel 140 (5.7 GHz) - 13 (2.472 GHz)


iwlist scan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



blacklist ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf]
blacklist ath_pci

[/etc/modprobe.d/libpisock9.conf]
blacklist visor


modinfo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[iwlmvm]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/mvm/iwlmvm.ko
version:        in-tree:
srcversion:     7D42AEFB34CCC18273A190E
depends:        iwlwifi,mac80211,cfg80211
parm:           init_dbg:set to true to debug an ASSERT in INIT fw (default: false (bool)
parm:           power_scheme:power management scheme: 1-active, 2-balanced, 3-low power, default: 2 (int)

[mac80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko
srcversion:     BEA0C6DE6572AE84C25CD77
depends:        cfg80211
parm:           max_nullfunc_tries:Maximum nullfunc tx tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           max_probe_tries:Maximum probe tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           beacon_loss_count:Number of beacon intervals before we decide beacon was lost. (int)
parm:           probe_wait_ms:Maximum time(ms) to wait for probe response before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           ieee80211_default_rc_algo:Default rate control algorithm for mac80211 to use (charp)

[iwlwifi]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko
version:        in-tree:
firmware:       iwlwifi-100-5.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-135-6.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-105-6.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-2030-6.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-2000-6.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-7265-9.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-3160-9.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-7260-9.ucode
firmware:       iwlwifi-8000-8.ucode
srcversion:     BD7C2C63BC84182E21AF290
depends:        cfg80211
parm:           swcrypto:using crypto in software (default 0 [hardware]) (int)
parm:           11n_disable:disable 11n functionality, bitmap: 1: full, 2: disable agg TX, 4: disable agg RX, 8 enable agg TX (uint)
parm:           amsdu_size_8K:enable 8K amsdu size (default 0) (int)
parm:           fw_restart:restart firmware in case of error (default true) (bool)
parm:           antenna_coupling:specify antenna coupling in dB (defualt: 0 dB) (int)
parm:           wd_disable:Disable stuck queue watchdog timer 0=system default, 1=disable (default: 1) (int)
parm:           nvm_file:NVM file name (charp)
parm:           uapsd_disable:disable U-APSD functionality (default: N) (bool)
parm:           bt_coex_active:enable wifi/bt co-exist (default: enable) (bool)
parm:           led_mode:0=system default, 1=On(RF On)/Off(RF Off), 2=blinking, 3=Off (default: 0) (int)
parm:           power_save:enable WiFi power management (default: disable) (bool)
parm:           power_level:default power save level (range from 1 - 5, default: 1) (int)

[cfg80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko
srcversion:     DEE8EAA48495E392CD51C2D
depends:        
parm:           ieee80211_regdom:IEEE 802.11 regulatory domain code (charp)
parm:           cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz:Disable 40MHz support in the 2.4GHz band (bool)

[wmi]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.16.0-28-generic/kernel/drivers/platform/x86/wmi.ko
srcversion:     347CF30B94B5549A75865A8
depends:        
parm:           debug_event:Log WMI Events [0/1] (bool)
parm:           debug_dump_wdg:Dump available WMI interfaces [0/1] (bool)


udev rules ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8136 (r8169)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC eth0>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x168c:0x002b (ath9k)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC wlan0>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

# PCI device 0x8086:0x08b1 (iwlwifi)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC wlan1>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan1"


Custom files/entries ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

/etc/modules        : Default
/etc/rc.local       : Default
/etc/modprobe.d     : Not Default
/etc/pm/(cnf|pw|sl) : Not Default

[/etc/modprobe.d]
iwlwifi.conf      : remove iwlwifi \
                    (/sbin/lsmod | grep -o -e ^iwlmvm -e ^iwldvm -e ^iwlwifi | xargs /sbin/rmmod) \
                    && /sbin/modprobe -r mac80211
mlx4.conf         : softdep mlx4_core post: mlx4_en
modesetting.conf  : options cirrus modeset=1
                    options mgag200 modeset=1

[/etc/pm/power.d/95hdparm-apm] [executable]
#!/bin/sh
# tlp - if tlp is enabled, override corresponding script
#       in /usr/lib*/pm-utils/power.d/

CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'

for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done

if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE

    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" -- && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi

exit 0

[/etc/pm/power.d/disable_wol] [executable]
#!/bin/sh
# tlp - if tlp is enabled, override corresponding script
#       in /usr/lib*/pm-utils/power.d/

CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'

for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done

if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE

    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" -- && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi

exit 0

[/etc/pm/power.d/intel-audio-powersave] [executable]
#!/bin/sh
# tlp - if tlp is enabled, override corresponding script
#       in /usr/lib*/pm-utils/power.d/

CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'

for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done

if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE

    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" -- && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi

exit 0

[/etc/pm/power.d/laptop-mode] [executable]
#!/bin/sh
# tlp - if tlp is enabled, override corresponding script
#       in /usr/lib*/pm-utils/power.d/

CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'

for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done

if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE

    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" -- && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi

exit 0

[/etc/pm/power.d/pci_devices] [executable]
#!/bin/sh
# tlp - if tlp is enabled, override corresponding script
#       in /usr/lib*/pm-utils/power.d/

CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'

for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done

if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE

    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" -- && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi

exit 0

[/etc/pm/power.d/pcie_aspm] [executable]
#!/bin/sh
# tlp - if tlp is enabled, override corresponding script
#       in /usr/lib*/pm-utils/power.d/

CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'

for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done

if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE

    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" -- && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi

exit 0

[/etc/pm/power.d/sata_alpm] [executable]
#!/bin/sh
# tlp - if tlp is enabled, override corresponding script
#       in /usr/lib*/pm-utils/power.d/

CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'

for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done

if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE

    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" -- && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi

exit 0

[/etc/pm/power.d/sched-powersave] [executable]
#!/bin/sh
# tlp - if tlp is enabled, override corresponding script
#       in /usr/lib*/pm-utils/power.d/

CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'

for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done

if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE

    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" -- && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi

exit 0

[/etc/pm/power.d/usb_bluetooth] [executable]
#!/bin/sh
# tlp - if tlp is enabled, override corresponding script
#       in /usr/lib*/pm-utils/power.d/

CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'

for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done

if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE

    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" -- && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi

exit 0

[/etc/pm/power.d/wireless] [executable]
#!/bin/sh
# tlp - if tlp is enabled, override corresponding script
#       in /usr/lib*/pm-utils/power.d/

CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'

for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done

if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE

    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" -- && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi

exit 0

[/etc/pm/power.d/xfs_buffer] [executable]
#!/bin/sh
# tlp - if tlp is enabled, override corresponding script
#       in /usr/lib*/pm-utils/power.d/

CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'

for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done

if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE

    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" -- && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi

exit 0


Kernel boot line ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0-28-generic root=UUID=1d9c69d8-1d0f-46c1-8910-ec0d1eb8ed4d ro quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux vt.handoff=7


dmesg ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[    0.034987] Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
[    0.035024] Initializing cgroup subsys net_prio
[    2.310509] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba
[    2.311958] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)
[    2.794001] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded
[    6.049924] wmi: Mapper loaded
[    6.546601] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3
[    6.630598] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X
[    6.644788] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 25.222.9.0 op_mode iwlmvm
[    6.758290] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 7260, REV=0x144
[    6.759096] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled
[    6.760087] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Disabled
[    6.847966] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'
[    8.059916] systemd-udevd[403]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlan1
[  997.862024] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to disable radio.

    ======== Done ========
```

I have tried other forums but there doesn't seem to be a lot of help specific to Toshibas and this netbook. I have tried all the usual rfkill solutions and tried rebinding the F8 to a wifi on script.



```
#!/bin/bash
# Script to toggle wireless blocked/unblocked

# index no. of phy interface
IFACE='rfkill list all | grep phy | cut -c 1'

# Wifi block state 0=active, 1=blocked
BLOCKED='rfkill list all | grep -iA1 phy | grep -ic soft.*yes'

if [ $BLOCKED -eq 1 ]; then
    rfkill unblock $IFACE

else
    rfkill block $IFACE
fi
```

Any thoughts or help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## andrii2

Hi! Can't enable my wifi, please help!
Fn+F2 changes only software blocked state




```
########## wireless info START ##########

Report from: 02 Jan 2015 16:36 EET +0200

Booted last: 02 Jan 2015 16:15 EET +0200

Script from: 20 Sep 2014 23:04 UTC +0000

##### release ###########################

Distributor ID:    Ubuntu
Description:    Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
Release:    14.04
Codename:    trusty

##### kernel ############################

Linux 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:08:14 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux

Parameters: ro, quiet, splash, vt.handoff=7

##### desktop ###########################

Xubuntu

##### lspci #############################

02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0032] (rev 01)
    Subsystem: Lite-On Communications Inc Device [11ad:6627]
    Kernel driver in use: ath9k

03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller [10ec:8136] (rev 05)
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:100b]
    Kernel driver in use: r8169

##### lsusb #############################

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b26f Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 09da:054f A4 Tech Co., Ltd 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

##### PCMCIA card info ##################

##### rfkill ############################

0: phy0: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: yes
1: asus-wlan: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no
2: asus-wimax: WiMAX
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no

##### lsmod #############################

eeepc_wmi              12983  0 
asus_wmi               23495  1 eeepc_wmi
sparse_keymap          13708  1 asus_wmi
ath9k                 144602  0 
ath9k_common           13359  1 ath9k
ath9k_hw              438205  2 ath9k_common,ath9k
ath                    23922  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_hw
mac80211              545990  1 ath9k
cfg80211              409394  3 ath,ath9k,mac80211
video                  18903  2 gma500_gfx,asus_wmi
wmi                    18673  1 asus_wmi

##### interfaces ########################

auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

##### ifconfig ##########################

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>  
          inet addr:192.168.1.147  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::3285:a9ff:fe15:28da/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:24785 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:24623 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:17599701 (17.5 MB)  TX bytes:7092041 (7.0 MB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>  
          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

##### iwconfig ##########################

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  
          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off   
          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off
          

##### route #############################

Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0

##### resolv.conf #######################

nameserver 127.0.1.1

##### nm-tool ###########################

NetworkManager Tool

State: connected (global)

- Device: eth0  [Wired connection 1] -------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            r8169
  State:             connected
  Default:           yes
  HW Address:        <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>

  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes
    Speed:           100 Mb/s

  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         on

  IPv4 Settings:
    Address:         192.168.1.147
    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)
    Gateway:         192.168.1.1

    DNS:             192.168.1.1

- Device: wlan0 ----------------------------------------------------------------
  Type:              802.11 WiFi
  Driver:            ath9k
  State:             unavailable
  Default:           no
  HW Address:        <MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>

  Capabilities:

  Wireless Properties
    WEP Encryption:  yes
    WPA Encryption:  yes
    WPA2 Encryption: yes

  Wireless Access Points 

##### NetworkManager.state ##############

[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true

##### NetworkManager.conf ###############

[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile,ofono
dns=dnsmasq

[ifupdown]
managed=false

##### NetworkManager profiles ###########

##### iw reg get ########################

Region: Europe/Kiev (based on set time zone)

country 00:
    (2402 - 2472 @ 40), (3, 20)
    (2457 - 2482 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (2474 - 2494 @ 20), (3, 20), NO-OFDM, PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (5170 - 5250 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (5735 - 5835 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS

##### iwlist channels ###################

lo        no frequency information.

eth0      no frequency information.

wlan0     14 channels in total; available frequencies :
          Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz
          Channel 02 : 2.417 GHz
          Channel 03 : 2.422 GHz
          Channel 04 : 2.427 GHz
          Channel 05 : 2.432 GHz
          Channel 06 : 2.437 GHz
          Channel 07 : 2.442 GHz
          Channel 08 : 2.447 GHz
          Channel 09 : 2.452 GHz
          Channel 10 : 2.457 GHz
          Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz
          Channel 12 : 2.467 GHz
          Channel 13 : 2.472 GHz
          Channel 14 : 2.484 GHz

##### iwlist scan #######################

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

##### module infos ######################

[ath9k]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Support for Atheros 802.11n wireless LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     BAF225EEB618908380B28DA
depends:        ath9k_hw,mac80211,ath9k_common,cfg80211,ath
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-24-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        77:D7:0E:1D:F4:29:96:DC:92:B0:1D:75:9D:3E:85:62:EA:32:A1:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           debug:Debugging mask (uint)
parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption (int)
parm:           blink:Enable LED blink on activity (int)
parm:           btcoex_enable:Enable wifi-BT coexistence (int)
parm:           bt_ant_diversity:Enable WLAN/BT RX antenna diversity (int)
parm:           ps_enable:Enable WLAN PowerSave (int)

[ath9k_common]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_common.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Shared library for Atheros wireless 802.11n LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     696B00A6C59713EC0966997
depends:        ath,ath9k_hw
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-24-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        77:D7:0E:1D:F4:29:96:DC:92:B0:1D:75:9D:3E:85:62:EA:32:A1:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[ath9k_hw]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_hw.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Support for Atheros 802.11n wireless LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     4809F3842A0542CD6B556D3
depends:        ath
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-24-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        77:D7:0E:1D:F4:29:96:DC:92:B0:1D:75:9D:3E:85:62:EA:32:A1:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[ath]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Shared library for Atheros wireless LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     88A67C5359B02C5A710AFCF
depends:        cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-24-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        77:D7:0E:1D:F4:29:96:DC:92:B0:1D:75:9D:3E:85:62:EA:32:A1:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[mac80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko
license:        GPL
description:    IEEE 802.11 subsystem
srcversion:     C0F95BBF832E05DEFD722F4
depends:        cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-24-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        77:D7:0E:1D:F4:29:96:DC:92:B0:1D:75:9D:3E:85:62:EA:32:A1:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           max_nullfunc_tries:Maximum nullfunc tx tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           max_probe_tries:Maximum probe tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           beacon_loss_count:Number of beacon intervals before we decide beacon was lost. (int)
parm:           probe_wait_ms:Maximum time(ms) to wait for probe response before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           ieee80211_default_rc_algo:Default rate control algorithm for mac80211 to use (charp)

[cfg80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko
description:    wireless configuration support
license:        GPL
author:         Johannes Berg
srcversion:     8B3D642D1F2E6406EF33F74
depends:        
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-24-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 686 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        77:D7:0E:1D:F4:29:96:DC:92:B0:1D:75:9D:3E:85:62:EA:32:A1:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           ieee80211_regdom:IEEE 802.11 regulatory domain code (charp)
parm:           cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz:Disable 40MHz support in the 2.4GHz band (bool)

##### module parameters #################

[ath9k]
blink: 0
bt_ant_diversity: 0
btcoex_enable: 0
nohwcrypt: 0
ps_enable: 0

[mac80211]
beacon_loss_count: 7
ieee80211_default_rc_algo: minstrel_ht
max_nullfunc_tries: 2
max_probe_tries: 5
probe_wait_ms: 500

[cfg80211]
cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz: N
ieee80211_regdom: 00

##### /etc/modules ######################

lp

##### modprobe options ##################

[/etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf]
options asus_nb_wmi wapf=4

[/etc/modprobe.d/asus_nb_wmi.conf]
options asus_nb_wmi wapf=4

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf]
blacklist ath_pci

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf]
blacklist evbug
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd
blacklist eepro100
blacklist de4x5
blacklist eth1394
blacklist snd_intel8x0m
blacklist snd_aw2
blacklist i2c_i801
blacklist prism54
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist garmin_gps
blacklist asus_acpi
blacklist snd_pcsp
blacklist pcspkr
blacklist amd76x_edac
blacklist asus-nb-wmi

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rare-network.conf]
alias net-pf-3 off
alias net-pf-6 off
alias net-pf-9 off
alias net-pf-11 off
alias net-pf-12 off
alias net-pf-19 off
alias net-pf-21 off
alias net-pf-36 off

[/etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf]
remove iwlwifi \
(/sbin/lsmod | grep -o -e ^iwlmvm -e ^iwldvm -e ^iwlwifi | xargs /sbin/rmmod) \
&& /sbin/modprobe -r mac80211

[/etc/modprobe.d/mlx4.conf]
softdep mlx4_core post: mlx4_en

##### rc.local ##########################

exit 0

##### pm-utils ##########################

##### udev rules ########################

[/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules]
# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8136 (r8169)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC 'eth0' [IF]>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
# PCI device 0x168c:0x0032 (ath9k)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

##### dmesg #############################

[  122.498136] ath9k 0000:02:00.0: no hotplug settings from platform (repeated 3 times)

########## wireless info END ############
```

----------


## jeremy31

```
sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/asus.conf && sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/asus_nb_wmi.conf
```



```
sudo modprobe asus_nb_wmi wapf=1
```

 and see if the FN combo will toggle wifi on

----------


## nerv2

Hello. I Have a Asus k450j and I can not connect wireless. I can only have Internet Cable. I followed your instructions who are described throughout this topic and still could not get to work.  :Sad:  Using your script generated the report of my connections are as follows:



```

########## wireless info START ##########

Report from: 11 Feb 2015 20:12 WET +0000

Booted last: 11 Feb 2015 18:53 WET +0000

Script from: 20 Sep 2014 23:04 UTC +0000

##### release ###########################

Distributor ID:    Ubuntu
Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
Release:    14.04
Codename:    trusty

##### kernel ############################

Linux 3.13.0-45-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 13 19:36:28 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

Parameters: ro, quiet, splash, vt.handoff=7

##### desktop ###########################

Ubuntu

##### lspci #############################

03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0032] (rev 01)
    Subsystem: AzureWave Device [1a3b:2c97]
    Kernel driver in use: ath9k

04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet [1969:10a1] (rev 10)
    Subsystem: Qualcomm Atheros Device [1969:1091]
    Kernel driver in use: alx

##### lsusb #############################

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp. 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

##### PCMCIA card info ##################

##### rfkill ############################

1: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: yes
    Hard blocked: no
4: phy0: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no

##### lsmod #############################

ath9k                 164164  0 
ath9k_common           13551  1 ath9k
ath9k_hw              453856  2 ath9k_common,ath9k
ath                    28698  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_hw
mac80211              630669  1 ath9k
cfg80211              484040  3 ath,ath9k,mac80211
asus_nb_wmi            16990  0 
acer_wmi               32522  0 
asus_wmi               24191  1 asus_nb_wmi
sparse_keymap          13948  2 acer_wmi,asus_wmi
ath3k                  13318  0 
bluetooth             391136  12 bnep,ath3k,btusb,rfcomm
mxm_wmi                13021  1 nouveau
video                  19476  4 i915,acer_wmi,nouveau,asus_wmi
wmi                    19177  4 acer_wmi,mxm_wmi,nouveau,asus_wmi

##### interfaces ########################

auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

##### ifconfig ##########################

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>  
          inet addr:192.168.1.80  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::e23f:49ff:feb8:5399/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
          Interrupt:19 

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>  
          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

##### iwconfig ##########################

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  
          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=16 dBm   
          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off
          

##### route #############################

Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0

##### resolv.conf #######################

nameserver 127.0.1.1
search lan

##### nm-tool ###########################

NetworkManager Tool

State: connected (global)

- Device: wlan0 ----------------------------------------------------------------
  Type:              802.11 WiFi
  Driver:            ath9k
  State:             unavailable
  Default:           no
  HW Address:        <MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>

  Capabilities:

  Wireless Properties
    WEP Encryption:  yes
    WPA Encryption:  yes
    WPA2 Encryption: yes

  Wireless Access Points 

- Device: eth0  [Wired connection 1] -------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            alx
  State:             connected
  Default:           yes
  HW Address:        <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>

  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes
    Speed:           100 Mb/s

  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         on

  IPv4 Settings:
    Address:         192.168.1.80
    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)
    Gateway:         192.168.1.254

    DNS:             192.168.1.254

##### NetworkManager.state ##############

[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true

##### NetworkManager.conf ###############

[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile,ofono
dns=dnsmasq

[ifupdown]
managed=false

##### NetworkManager profiles ###########

##### iw reg get ########################

Region: Europe/Lisbon (based on set time zone)

country 00:
    (2402 - 2472 @ 40), (3, 20)
    (2457 - 2482 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (2474 - 2494 @ 20), (3, 20), NO-OFDM, PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (5170 - 5250 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (5735 - 5835 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS

##### iwlist channels ###################

eth0      no frequency information.

lo        no frequency information.

wlan0     14 channels in total; available frequencies :
          Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz
          Channel 02 : 2.417 GHz
          Channel 03 : 2.422 GHz
          Channel 04 : 2.427 GHz
          Channel 05 : 2.432 GHz
          Channel 06 : 2.437 GHz
          Channel 07 : 2.442 GHz
          Channel 08 : 2.447 GHz
          Channel 09 : 2.452 GHz
          Channel 10 : 2.457 GHz
          Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz
          Channel 12 : 2.467 GHz
          Channel 13 : 2.472 GHz
          Channel 14 : 2.484 GHz

##### iwlist scan #######################

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

##### module infos ######################

[ath9k]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-45-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Support for Atheros 802.11n wireless LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     EABAC052C3DF339FA6E716C
depends:        ath9k_hw,mac80211,ath9k_common,cfg80211,ath
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-45-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        34:99:21:39:F3:DA:40:B6:20:BD:55:17:59:7B:A8:5A:F5:79:7C:9A
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           debug:Debugging mask (uint)
parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption (int)
parm:           blink:Enable LED blink on activity (int)
parm:           btcoex_enable:Enable wifi-BT coexistence (int)
parm:           bt_ant_diversity:Enable WLAN/BT RX antenna diversity (int)
parm:           ps_enable:Enable WLAN PowerSave (int)

[ath9k_common]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-45-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_common.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Shared library for Atheros wireless 802.11n LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     5ED2DF2BD124A3813829DA8
depends:        ath,ath9k_hw
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-45-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        34:99:21:39:F3:DA:40:B6:20:BD:55:17:59:7B:A8:5A:F5:79:7C:9A
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[ath9k_hw]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-45-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_hw.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Support for Atheros 802.11n wireless LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     94B3813AF84C49B115229AD
depends:        ath
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-45-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        34:99:21:39:F3:DA:40:B6:20:BD:55:17:59:7B:A8:5A:F5:79:7C:9A
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[ath]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-45-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Shared library for Atheros wireless LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     88A67C5359B02C5A710AFCF
depends:        cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-45-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        34:99:21:39:F3:DA:40:B6:20:BD:55:17:59:7B:A8:5A:F5:79:7C:9A
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[mac80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-45-generic/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko
license:        GPL
description:    IEEE 802.11 subsystem
srcversion:     385697223F8285F67C93A06
depends:        cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-45-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        34:99:21:39:F3:DA:40:B6:20:BD:55:17:59:7B:A8:5A:F5:79:7C:9A
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           max_nullfunc_tries:Maximum nullfunc tx tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           max_probe_tries:Maximum probe tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           beacon_loss_count:Number of beacon intervals before we decide beacon was lost. (int)
parm:           probe_wait_ms:Maximum time(ms) to wait for probe response before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           ieee80211_default_rc_algo:Default rate control algorithm for mac80211 to use (charp)

[cfg80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-45-generic/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko
description:    wireless configuration support
license:        GPL
author:         Johannes Berg
srcversion:     C2478077E22138832B71659
depends:        
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-45-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        34:99:21:39:F3:DA:40:B6:20:BD:55:17:59:7B:A8:5A:F5:79:7C:9A
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           ieee80211_regdom:IEEE 802.11 regulatory domain code (charp)
parm:           cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz:Disable 40MHz support in the 2.4GHz band (bool)

[ath3k]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-45-generic/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/ath3k.ko
firmware:       ath3k-1.fw
license:        GPL
version:        1.0
description:    Atheros AR30xx firmware driver
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     661F5D1CDD236CFF7BE3FA5
depends:        bluetooth
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-45-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        34:99:21:39:F3:DA:40:B6:20:BD:55:17:59:7B:A8:5A:F5:79:7C:9A
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

##### module parameters #################

[ath9k]
blink: 0
bt_ant_diversity: 0
btcoex_enable: 0
nohwcrypt: 1
ps_enable: 0

[mac80211]
beacon_loss_count: 7
ieee80211_default_rc_algo: minstrel_ht
max_nullfunc_tries: 2
max_probe_tries: 5
probe_wait_ms: 500

[cfg80211]
cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz: N
ieee80211_regdom: 00

##### /etc/modules ######################

lp
rtc

##### modprobe options ##################

[/etc/modprobe.d/asus_nb_wmi.conf]
options asus_nb_wmi wapf=1

[/etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf]
options ath9k nohwcrypt=1

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf]
blacklist ath_pci

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf]
blacklist evbug
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd
blacklist eepro100
blacklist de4x5
blacklist eth1394
blacklist snd_intel8x0m
blacklist snd_aw2
blacklist i2c_i801
blacklist prism54
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist garmin_gps
blacklist asus_acpi
blacklist snd_pcsp
blacklist pcspkr
blacklist amd76x_edac

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rare-network.conf]
alias net-pf-3 off
alias net-pf-6 off
alias net-pf-9 off
alias net-pf-11 off
alias net-pf-12 off
alias net-pf-19 off
alias net-pf-21 off
alias net-pf-36 off

[/etc/modprobe.d/hp.conf]
options hp_wmi wireless=1

[/etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf]
remove iwlwifi \
(/sbin/lsmod | grep -o -e ^iwlmvm -e ^iwldvm -e ^iwlwifi | xargs /sbin/rmmod) \
&& /sbin/modprobe -r mac80211

[/etc/modprobe.d/mlx4.conf]
softdep mlx4_core post: mlx4_en

##### rc.local ##########################

exit 0

##### pm-utils ##########################

##### udev rules ########################

[/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules]
# PCI device 0x1969:0x10a1 (alx)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC 'eth0' [IF]>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
# PCI device 0x168c:0x0032 (ath9k)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

##### dmesg #############################

[   57.326223] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready (repeated 5 times)
[ 3125.046037] ath9k: ath9k: Driver unloaded
[ 3135.649954] ath: phy0: Disable PLL PowerSave
[ 3135.657638] ath: phy0: ASPM enabled: 0x43
[ 3135.657640] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x60
[ 3135.657641] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map
[ 3135.657642] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00
[ 3135.657643] ath: Regpair used: 0x60
[ 3135.661440] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready (repeated 4 times)
[ 3233.589467] ath9k: ath9k: Driver unloaded
[ 3244.139445] ath: phy0: Disable PLL PowerSave
[ 3244.147189] ath: phy0: ASPM enabled: 0x43
[ 3244.147192] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x60
[ 3244.147193] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map
[ 3244.147194] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00
[ 3244.147195] ath: Regpair used: 0x60
[ 3244.151160] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready (repeated 2 times)
[ 3565.521357] ath9k: ath9k: Driver unloaded
[ 3573.190372] ath: phy0: Disable PLL PowerSave
[ 3573.198094] ath: phy0: ASPM enabled: 0x43
[ 3573.198096] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x60
[ 3573.198097] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map
[ 3573.198098] ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00
[ 3573.198098] ath: Regpair used: 0x60
[ 3573.202165] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready (repeated 3 times)

########## wireless info END ############
```

I would appreciate help me as fast as possible.

----------


## nerv2

```

nerv@NERV:~$ uname -mr
3.13.0-45-generic x86_64

nerv@NERV:~$ lspci -nnk | grep -A2 0280
03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0032] (rev 01)
    Subsystem: AzureWave Device [1a3b:2c97]
    Kernel driver in use: ath9k
```

----------


## nerv2

_Forget The Last Two messages
_Hello. I Have a Asus k450j and I can not connect wireless. I can only 
have Internet Cable. I followed your instructions who are described 
throughout this topic and still could not get to work.  :Sad:  Using your script generated the report of my connections are as follows:




```

########## wireless info START ##########

Report from: 11 Feb 2015 21:22 WET +0000

Booted last: 11 Feb 2015 21:02 WET +0000

Script from: 20 Sep 2014 23:04 UTC +0000

##### release ###########################

Distributor ID:    Ubuntu
Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
Release:    14.04
Codename:    trusty

##### kernel ############################

Linux 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

Parameters: ro, quiet, splash, vt.handoff=7

##### desktop ###########################

Ubuntu

##### lspci #############################

03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0032] (rev 01)
    Subsystem: AzureWave Device [1a3b:2c97]
    Kernel driver in use: ath9k

04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet [1969:10a1] (rev 10)
    Subsystem: Qualcomm Atheros Device [1969:1091]
    Kernel driver in use: alx

##### lsusb #############################

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. 
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp. 
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 13d3:5188 IMC Networks 
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04f3:00a4 Elan Microelectronics Corp. 
Bus 003 Device 004: ID 13d3:3362 IMC Networks 
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

##### PCMCIA card info ##################

##### rfkill ############################

0: hci0: Bluetooth
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no
1: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: yes
    Hard blocked: no
2: phy0: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no

##### lsmod #############################

ath9k                 164164  0 
ath9k_common           13551  1 ath9k
ath9k_hw              453856  2 ath9k_common,ath9k
ath                    28698  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_hw
mac80211              630653  1 ath9k
cfg80211              484040  3 ath,ath9k,mac80211
acer_wmi               32522  0 
asus_nb_wmi            16990  0 
asus_wmi               24191  1 asus_nb_wmi
sparse_keymap          13948  2 acer_wmi,asus_wmi
mxm_wmi                13021  1 nouveau
ath3k                  13318  0 
bluetooth             391196  23 bnep,ath3k,btusb,rfcomm
wmi                    19177  4 acer_wmi,mxm_wmi,nouveau,asus_wmi
video                  19476  4 i915,acer_wmi,nouveau,asus_wmi

##### interfaces ########################

auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

##### ifconfig ##########################

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>  
          inet addr:192.168.1.80  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::e23f:49ff:feb8:5399/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
          Interrupt:19 

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>  
          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

##### iwconfig ##########################

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  
          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=16 dBm   
          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off
          

##### route #############################

Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
0.0.0.0         192.168.1.254   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0

##### resolv.conf #######################

nameserver 127.0.1.1
search lan

##### nm-tool ###########################

NetworkManager Tool

State: connected (global)

- Device: eth0  [Wired connection 1] -------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            alx
  State:             connected
  Default:           yes
  HW Address:        <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>

  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes
    Speed:           100 Mb/s

  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         on

  IPv4 Settings:
    Address:         192.168.1.80
    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)
    Gateway:         192.168.1.254

    DNS:             192.168.1.254

- Device: wlan0 ----------------------------------------------------------------
  Type:              802.11 WiFi
  Driver:            ath9k
  State:             unavailable
  Default:           no
  HW Address:        <MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>

  Capabilities:

  Wireless Properties
    WEP Encryption:  yes
    WPA Encryption:  yes
    WPA2 Encryption: yes

  Wireless Access Points 

##### NetworkManager.state ##############

[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true

##### NetworkManager.conf ###############

[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile,ofono
dns=dnsmasq

[ifupdown]
managed=false

##### NetworkManager profiles ###########

##### iw reg get ########################

Region: Europe/Lisbon (based on set time zone)

country 00:
    (2402 - 2472 @ 40), (3, 20)
    (2457 - 2482 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (2474 - 2494 @ 20), (3, 20), NO-OFDM, PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (5170 - 5250 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (5735 - 5835 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS

##### iwlist channels ###################

eth0      no frequency information.

lo        no frequency information.

wlan0     14 channels in total; available frequencies :
          Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz
          Channel 02 : 2.417 GHz
          Channel 03 : 2.422 GHz
          Channel 04 : 2.427 GHz
          Channel 05 : 2.432 GHz
          Channel 06 : 2.437 GHz
          Channel 07 : 2.442 GHz
          Channel 08 : 2.447 GHz
          Channel 09 : 2.452 GHz
          Channel 10 : 2.457 GHz
          Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz
          Channel 12 : 2.467 GHz
          Channel 13 : 2.472 GHz
          Channel 14 : 2.484 GHz

##### iwlist scan #######################

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

##### module infos ######################

[ath9k]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Support for Atheros 802.11n wireless LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     7EAAD420ADF6B9354F0C8C1
depends:        ath9k_hw,mac80211,ath9k_common,cfg80211,ath
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-32-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        5E:3C:0F:9C:A6:E3:65:43:53:5F:A2:BB:5B:70:9E:84:F1:6D:A7:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           debug:Debugging mask (uint)
parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption (int)
parm:           blink:Enable LED blink on activity (int)
parm:           btcoex_enable:Enable wifi-BT coexistence (int)
parm:           bt_ant_diversity:Enable WLAN/BT RX antenna diversity (int)
parm:           ps_enable:Enable WLAN PowerSave (int)

[ath9k_common]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_common.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Shared library for Atheros wireless 802.11n LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     696B00A6C59713EC0966997
depends:        ath,ath9k_hw
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-32-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        5E:3C:0F:9C:A6:E3:65:43:53:5F:A2:BB:5B:70:9E:84:F1:6D:A7:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[ath9k_hw]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_hw.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Support for Atheros 802.11n wireless LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     4809F3842A0542CD6B556D3
depends:        ath
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-32-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        5E:3C:0F:9C:A6:E3:65:43:53:5F:A2:BB:5B:70:9E:84:F1:6D:A7:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[ath]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath.ko
license:        Dual BSD/GPL
description:    Shared library for Atheros wireless LAN cards.
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     88A67C5359B02C5A710AFCF
depends:        cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-32-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        5E:3C:0F:9C:A6:E3:65:43:53:5F:A2:BB:5B:70:9E:84:F1:6D:A7:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[mac80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko
license:        GPL
description:    IEEE 802.11 subsystem
srcversion:     8ADA881D348148A3358334C
depends:        cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-32-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        5E:3C:0F:9C:A6:E3:65:43:53:5F:A2:BB:5B:70:9E:84:F1:6D:A7:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           max_nullfunc_tries:Maximum nullfunc tx tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           max_probe_tries:Maximum probe tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           beacon_loss_count:Number of beacon intervals before we decide beacon was lost. (int)
parm:           probe_wait_ms:Maximum time(ms) to wait for probe response before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           ieee80211_default_rc_algo:Default rate control algorithm for mac80211 to use (charp)

[cfg80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko
description:    wireless configuration support
license:        GPL
author:         Johannes Berg
srcversion:     E786D076B61F97809B04B64
depends:        
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-32-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        5E:3C:0F:9C:A6:E3:65:43:53:5F:A2:BB:5B:70:9E:84:F1:6D:A7:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           ieee80211_regdom:IEEE 802.11 regulatory domain code (charp)
parm:           cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz:Disable 40MHz support in the 2.4GHz band (bool)

[ath3k]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/kernel/drivers/bluetooth/ath3k.ko
firmware:       ath3k-1.fw
license:        GPL
version:        1.0
description:    Atheros AR30xx firmware driver
author:         Atheros Communications
srcversion:     98A5245588C09E5E41690D0
depends:        bluetooth
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-32-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        5E:3C:0F:9C:A6:E3:65:43:53:5F:A2:BB:5B:70:9E:84:F1:6D:A7:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

##### module parameters #################

[ath9k]
blink: 0
bt_ant_diversity: 0
btcoex_enable: 0
nohwcrypt: 0
ps_enable: 0

[mac80211]
beacon_loss_count: 7
ieee80211_default_rc_algo: minstrel_ht
max_nullfunc_tries: 2
max_probe_tries: 5
probe_wait_ms: 500

[cfg80211]
cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz: N
ieee80211_regdom: 00

##### /etc/modules ######################

lp
rtc

##### modprobe options ##################

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf]
blacklist ath_pci

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf]
blacklist evbug
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd
blacklist eepro100
blacklist de4x5
blacklist eth1394
blacklist snd_intel8x0m
blacklist snd_aw2
blacklist i2c_i801
blacklist prism54
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist garmin_gps
blacklist asus_acpi
blacklist snd_pcsp
blacklist pcspkr
blacklist amd76x_edac

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rare-network.conf]
alias net-pf-3 off
alias net-pf-6 off
alias net-pf-9 off
alias net-pf-11 off
alias net-pf-12 off
alias net-pf-19 off
alias net-pf-21 off
alias net-pf-36 off

[/etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf]
remove iwlwifi \
(/sbin/lsmod | grep -o -e ^iwlmvm -e ^iwldvm -e ^iwlwifi | xargs /sbin/rmmod) \
&& /sbin/modprobe -r mac80211

[/etc/modprobe.d/mlx4.conf]
softdep mlx4_core post: mlx4_en

##### rc.local ##########################

exit 0

##### pm-utils ##########################

##### udev rules ########################

[/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules]
# PCI device 0x1969:0x10a1 (alx)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC 'eth0' [IF]>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
# PCI device 0x168c:0x0032 (ath9k)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

##### dmesg #############################

[   14.840124] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready (repeated 5 times)

########## wireless info END ############
```





```
nerv@NERV:~$ uname -mr
3.13.0-45-generic x86_64

nerv@NERV:~$ lspci -nnk | grep -A2 0280
03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter [168c:0032] (rev 01)
    Subsystem: AzureWave Device [1a3b:2c97]
    Kernel driver in use: ath9k
```

----------


## jeremy31

> _Forget The Last Two messages
> _Hello. I Have a Asus k450j and I can not connect wireless. I can only 
> have Internet Cable. I followed your instructions who are described 
> throughout this topic and still could not get to work.  Using your script generated the report of my connections are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Try the keyboard combo to enable wifi

----------


## nerv2

Not Work!!!

----------


## jeremy31

Try 


```
 sudo modprobe -r acer_wmi
```

 and then try the keyboard combo to see if it enables, it you can enable it then


```
echo "blacklist acer_wmi" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/acer_wmi.conf
```

 actually try the second code an reboot even if the first doesn't work as I see no reason for an acer module to be loaded on an Asus laptop

----------


## nerv2

Thanks for all. Its working now  :Wink:

----------


## knight3

please help me

My wireless card is Qualcomm Etheros QCA9565




```
########## wireless info START ##########


Report from: 13 Mar 2015 01:55 EDT -0400


Booted last: 12 Mar 2015 23:38 EDT -0400


Script from: 20 Sep 2014 23:04 UTC +0000


##### release ###########################


Distributor ID:    Kali
Description:    Kali GNU/Linux 1.1.0
Release:    1.1.0
Codename:    moto


##### kernel ############################


Linux 3.18.0-kali1-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.18.3-1~kali4 (2015-01-22) x86_64 unknown unknown GNU/Linux


Parameters: ro, initrd=/install/initrd.gz, quiet


##### desktop ###########################


default


##### lspci #############################


02:01.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) [8086:100f] (rev 01)
    Subsystem: VMware PRO/1000 MT Single Port Adapter [15ad:0750]
    Kernel driver in use: e1000


##### lsusb #############################


Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0e0f:0008 VMware, Inc. 
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0e0f:0002 VMware, Inc. Virtual USB Hub
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0e0f:0003 VMware, Inc. Virtual Mouse
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub


##### PCMCIA card info ##################


'pccardctl' is not installed (package "pcmciautils").


##### rfkill ############################


0: hci0: Bluetooth
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no


##### lsmod #############################


##### interfaces ########################


auto lo
iface lo inet loopback


allow-hotplug eth0
iface eth0 inet dhcp


##### ifconfig ##########################


eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>  
          inet addr:192.168.138.128  Bcast:192.168.138.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::20c:29ff:fe31:1261/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:509632 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:228888 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:732286986 (698.3 MiB)  TX bytes:14394549 (13.7 MiB)


##### iwconfig ##########################


eth0      no wireless extensions.


lo        no wireless extensions.


##### route #############################


Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
0.0.0.0         192.168.138.2   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
192.168.138.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0


##### resolv.conf #######################


domain localdomain
search localdomain
nameserver 192.168.138.2


##### nm-tool ###########################


** (process:9826): WARNING **: Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1


** (process:9826): WARNING **: error: could not connect to NetworkManager


NetworkManager Tool


State: unknown


##### NetworkManager.state ##############


[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true


##### NetworkManager.conf ###############


[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile


[ifupdown]
managed=false


##### NetworkManager profiles ###########


##### iw reg get ########################


nl80211 not found.


##### iwlist channels ###################


eth0      no frequency information.


lo        no frequency information.


##### iwlist scan #######################


eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.


lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.


##### module infos ######################


##### module parameters #################


##### /etc/modules ######################


loop


##### modprobe options ##################


[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-libnfc.conf]
blacklist nfc
blacklist pn533


[/etc/modprobe.d/kali-blacklist.conf]
blacklist snd_pcsp
blacklist pcspkr


[/etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf]
options radeon modeset=1


##### rc.local ##########################


exit 0


##### pm-utils ##########################


##### udev rules ########################


grep: /etc/udev/rules.d/*net*.rules: No such file or directory


##### dmesg #############################


[    3.075199] platform microcode: firmware: direct-loading firmware intel-ucode/06-3c-03


########## wireless info END ############
```

----------


## fizikyadershik

Hi.
Installed Ubunti 14.10. (Asus 550CC) There was not wifi nor bluetooth working. But everything was unblocked as from soft and hardware side.
Wifi led switched on after 

```
 rfkill unblock all
```

. But wireless connection was absent in connection manager anyway.
Trying to resolve the issue I installed driver for my wireless adapter 

```
MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter
```

 from here:  http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1796 (this file: https://codeload.github.com/mdjahidu...30E/zip/master) As result I've got working bluetooth but wifi desappeared completely. 
So, here is output of diagnostic script:


```

########## wireless info START ##########


Report from: 17 Mar 2015 00:00 YEKT +0500


Booted last: 16 Mar 2015 23:52 YEKT +0500


Script from: 20 Sep 2014 23:04 UTC +0000


##### release ###########################


Distributor ID:    Ubuntu
Description:    Ubuntu 14.10
Release:    14.10
Codename:    utopic


##### kernel ############################


Linux 3.16.0-31-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 10 17:37:36 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux


Parameters: ro, quiet, splash, vt.handoff=7


##### desktop ###########################


Ubuntu


##### lspci #############################


03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14c3:7630]
    Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device [105b:e074]


04:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:5289] (rev 01)


04:00.2 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 0a)
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:200f]
    Kernel driver in use: r8169


##### lsusb #############################


Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04f2:b40a Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0e8d:763f MediaTek Inc. 
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 062a:4101 Creative Labs 
Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1a40:0101 Terminus Technology Inc. 4-Port HUB
Bus 003 Device 005: ID 0fce:71af Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB 
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub


##### PCMCIA card info ##################


##### rfkill ############################


0: hci0: Bluetooth
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no


##### lsmod #############################


mac80211              660592  0 
cfg80211              510218  1 mac80211
mxm_wmi                13021  1 nouveau
wmi                    19193  2 mxm_wmi,nouveau


##### interfaces ########################


auto lo
iface lo inet loopback


##### ifconfig ##########################


eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)


usb0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <MAC 'usb0' [IF]>  
          inet addr:192.168.42.115  Bcast:192.168.42.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::72:10ff:fe6a:178/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:1087 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1367 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:493733 (493.7 KB)  TX bytes:232406 (232.4 KB)


##### iwconfig ##########################


eth0      no wireless extensions.


usb0      no wireless extensions.


lo        no wireless extensions.


##### route #############################


Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
0.0.0.0         192.168.42.129  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 usb0
192.168.42.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 usb0


##### resolv.conf #######################


nameserver 127.0.1.1


##### nm-tool ###########################


NetworkManager Tool


State: connected (global)


- Device: usb0  [Wired connection 2] -------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            rndis_host
  State:             connected
  Default:           yes
  HW Address:        <MAC 'usb0' [IF]>


  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes


  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         on


  IPv4 Settings:
    Address:         192.168.42.115
    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)
    Gateway:         192.168.42.129


    DNS:             192.168.42.129


- Device: eth0 -----------------------------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            r8169
  State:             unavailable
  Default:           no
  HW Address:        <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>


  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes


  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         off


##### NetworkManager.state ##############


[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true


##### NetworkManager.conf ###############


[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile,ofono
dns=dnsmasq


[ifupdown]
managed=false


##### NetworkManager profiles ###########


##### iw reg get ########################


Region: Asia/Yekaterinburg (based on set time zone)


country 00: DFS-UNSET
    (2402 - 2472 @ 40), (3, 20)
    (2457 - 2482 @ 40), (3, 20), NO-IR
    (2474 - 2494 @ 20), (3, 20), NO-OFDM, NO-IR
    (5170 - 5250 @ 40), (3, 20), NO-IR
    (5735 - 5835 @ 40), (3, 20), NO-IR


##### iwlist channels ###################


eth0      no frequency information.


usb0      no frequency information.


lo        no frequency information.


##### iwlist scan #######################


eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.


usb0      Interface doesn't support scanning.


lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.


##### module infos ######################


[mac80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.16.0-31-generic/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko
license:        GPL
description:    IEEE 802.11 subsystem
srcversion:     D0CBADABD6F74A53B0BE7CC
depends:        cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.16.0-31-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        8F:62:79:8D:54:61:C9:EE:0E:18:3A:ED:94:93:38:E3:EA:18:89:46
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           max_nullfunc_tries:Maximum nullfunc tx tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           max_probe_tries:Maximum probe tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           beacon_loss_count:Number of beacon intervals before we decide beacon was lost. (int)
parm:           probe_wait_ms:Maximum time(ms) to wait for probe response before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           ieee80211_default_rc_algo:Default rate control algorithm for mac80211 to use (charp)


[cfg80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.16.0-31-generic/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko
description:    wireless configuration support
license:        GPL
author:         Johannes Berg
srcversion:     88153DA7841870E4F2012EE
depends:        
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.16.0-31-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        8F:62:79:8D:54:61:C9:EE:0E:18:3A:ED:94:93:38:E3:EA:18:89:46
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           ieee80211_regdom:IEEE 802.11 regulatory domain code (charp)
parm:           cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz:Disable 40MHz support in the 2.4GHz band (bool)


##### module parameters #################


[mac80211]
beacon_loss_count: 7
ieee80211_default_rc_algo: minstrel_ht
max_nullfunc_tries: 2
max_probe_tries: 5
probe_wait_ms: 500


[cfg80211]
cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz: N
ieee80211_regdom: 00


##### /etc/modules ######################


##### modprobe options ##################


[/etc/modprobe.d/asus_nb_wmi.conf]
options asus_nb_wmi wapf=1


[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf]
blacklist ath_pci


[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf]
blacklist evbug
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd
blacklist eepro100
blacklist de4x5
blacklist eth1394
blacklist snd_intel8x0m
blacklist snd_aw2
blacklist i2c_i801
blacklist prism54
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist garmin_gps
blacklist asus_acpi
blacklist snd_pcsp
blacklist pcspkr
blacklist amd76x_edac
blacklist asus-nb-wmi


[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rare-network.conf]
alias net-pf-3 off
alias net-pf-6 off
alias net-pf-9 off
alias net-pf-11 off
alias net-pf-12 off
alias net-pf-19 off
alias net-pf-21 off
alias net-pf-36 off


[/etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf]
remove iwlwifi \
(/sbin/lsmod | grep -o -e ^iwlmvm -e ^iwldvm -e ^iwlwifi | xargs /sbin/rmmod) \
&& /sbin/modprobe -r mac80211


[/etc/modprobe.d/mlx4.conf]
softdep mlx4_core post: mlx4_en


[/etc/modprobe.d/modesetting.conf]
options cirrus modeset=1
options mgag200 modeset=1


##### rc.local ##########################


rfkill unblock wireless


exit 0


##### pm-utils ##########################


##### udev rules ########################


[/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules]
# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC 'eth0' [IF]>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"


##### dmesg #############################


########## wireless info END ############
```

And now I'm unable to to switch on wifi led.

Could you please help me?

----------


## knight3

please !!!!



> please help me
> 
> My wireless card is Qualcomm Etheros QCA9565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ########## wireless info START ##########
> ...

----------


## wildmanne39

knight3 your wireless card is not showing up at all, you might check in your bios to see if it is turned off, or it may have come loose or has quite.

Also are you trying to get it to work in a virtual machine? if so only usb wifi will work in virtual machines, but you can use the connection from your host to run in the virtual machine.
Thanks

----------


## fizikyadershik

Ok, nobody wanted answer on my previous post. 

Well, I have reinstalled Ubuntu 14.10 on my Asus 550C, downloaded MT7630E_3.16-master.zip driver for kernel 3.16, and installed it. Nothing has changed. I still don't have wifi on my laptop. Here is output of test script from the beginning of the thread:



```
 


########## wireless info START ##########


Report from: 23 Mar 2015 22:22 MSK +0300


Booted last: 20 Mar 2015 23:31 MSK +0300


Script from: 20 Sep 2014 23:04 UTC +0000


##### release ###########################


Distributor ID:    Ubuntu
Description:    Ubuntu 14.10
Release:    14.10
Codename:    utopic


##### kernel ############################


Linux 3.16.0-31-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 10 17:37:36 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux


Parameters: ro, quiet, splash, vt.handoff=7


##### desktop ###########################


Ubuntu


##### lspci #############################


03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14c3:7630]
    Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device [105b:e074]


04:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:5289] (rev 01)


04:00.2 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 0a)
    Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:200f]
    Kernel driver in use: r8169


##### lsusb #############################


Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04f2:b40a Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0489:e069 Foxconn / Hon Hai 
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub
Bus 003 Device 005: ID 062a:4101 Creative Labs 
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 1a40:0101 Terminus Technology Inc. 4-Port HUB
Bus 003 Device 012: ID 0bda:0109 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub


##### PCMCIA card info ##################


##### rfkill ############################


0: asus-wlan: Wireless LAN
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no
1: asus-bluetooth: Bluetooth
    Soft blocked: no
    Hard blocked: no


##### lsmod #############################


asus_nb_wmi            16990  0 
asus_wmi               24094  1 asus_nb_wmi
sparse_keymap          13948  1 asus_wmi
mxm_wmi                13021  1 nouveau
wmi                    19193  3 mxm_wmi,nouveau,asus_wmi
video                  20128  3 i915,nouveau,asus_wmi


##### interfaces ########################


auto lo
iface lo inet loopback


##### ifconfig ##########################


eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>  
          inet addr:10.127.128.64  Bcast:10.127.128.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::12c3:7bff:fed8:e657/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:436967 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:95876 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:282533640 (282.5 MB)  TX bytes:8076234 (8.0 MB)


##### iwconfig ##########################


eth0      no wireless extensions.


lo        no wireless extensions.


##### route #############################


Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
0.0.0.0         10.127.128.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
10.127.128.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0


##### resolv.conf #######################


nameserver 127.0.1.1
search msk.lo


##### nm-tool ###########################


NetworkManager Tool


State: connected (global)


- Device: eth0  [Wired connection 1] -------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            r8169
  State:             connected
  Default:           yes
  HW Address:        <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>


  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes
    Speed:           1000 Mb/s


  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         on


  IPv4 Settings:
    Address:         10.127.128.64
    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)
    Gateway:         10.127.128.1


    DNS:             10.127.182.6
    DNS:             10.127.182.7
    DNS:             10.127.76.196
    DNS:             10.127.76.197


##### NetworkManager.state ##############


[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true


##### NetworkManager.conf ###############


[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile,ofono
dns=dnsmasq


[ifupdown]
managed=false


##### NetworkManager profiles ###########


##### iw reg get ########################


Region: Europe/Moscow (based on set time zone)


country 00: DFS-UNSET
    (2402 - 2472 @ 40), (6, 20)
    (2457 - 2482 @ 40), (6, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN
    (2474 - 2494 @ 20), (6, 20), NO-OFDM, PASSIVE-SCAN
    (5170 - 5250 @ 160), (6, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN
    (5250 - 5330 @ 160), (6, 20), DFS, PASSIVE-SCAN
    (5490 - 5730 @ 160), (6, 20), DFS, PASSIVE-SCAN


##### iwlist channels ###################


eth0      no frequency information.


lo        no frequency information.


##### iwlist scan #######################


eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.


lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.


##### module infos ######################


##### module parameters #################


##### /etc/modules ######################


##### modprobe options ##################


[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf]
blacklist ath_pci


[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf]
blacklist evbug
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd
blacklist eepro100
blacklist de4x5
blacklist eth1394
blacklist snd_intel8x0m
blacklist snd_aw2
blacklist i2c_i801
blacklist prism54
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist garmin_gps
blacklist asus_acpi
blacklist snd_pcsp
blacklist pcspkr
blacklist amd76x_edac


[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rare-network.conf]
alias net-pf-3 off
alias net-pf-6 off
alias net-pf-9 off
alias net-pf-11 off
alias net-pf-12 off
alias net-pf-19 off
alias net-pf-21 off
alias net-pf-36 off


[/etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf]
remove iwlwifi \
(/sbin/lsmod | grep -o -e ^iwlmvm -e ^iwldvm -e ^iwlwifi | xargs /sbin/rmmod) \
&& /sbin/modprobe -r mac80211


[/etc/modprobe.d/mlx4.conf]
softdep mlx4_core post: mlx4_en


[/etc/modprobe.d/modesetting.conf]
options cirrus modeset=1
options mgag200 modeset=1


##### rc.local ##########################


exit 0


##### pm-utils ##########################


##### udev rules ########################


[/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules]
# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8168 (r8169)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC 'eth0' [IF]>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"


##### dmesg #############################


########## wireless info END ############
```

Perhaps now somebody is able to help me?

----------


## wildmanne39

Currently there is not a driver for your device for linux that is working.
You could buy an usb adaptor but do your research first or you can try to install a windows driver but for your device that is tricky as well.
Here is a link if you want to try a windows driver you need to know that only window xp drivers work with ndiswrapper that is required to run window drivers on linux.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wi...indows_Drivers
Thanks

----------


## vk_Ubie

Hi, 
Here is my output. I do not see my wifi interface list in here.
Can you please help step by step?

Thank you



```

########## wireless info START ##########

Report from: 25 Apr 2015 13:29 EDT -0400

Booted last: 25 Apr 2015 13:00 EDT -0400

Script from: 06 Apr 2015 17:23 UTC +0000

##### release ###########################

Distributor ID:    Ubuntu
Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
Release:    14.04
Codename:    trusty

##### kernel ############################

Linux 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

Parameters: ro, quiet, splash, vt.handoff=7

##### desktop ###########################

Ubuntu

##### lspci #############################

05:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
    Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card [1028:0007]
    Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge

08:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX [14e4:170c] (rev 02)
    Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:01f5]
    Kernel driver in use: b44

##### lsusb #############################

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

##### PCMCIA card info ##################

##### rfkill ############################

##### lsmod #############################

dell_wmi               12761  0 
sparse_keymap          13948  1 dell_wmi
dell_laptop            18168  0 
dcdbas                 14928  1 dell_laptop
b43                   387371  0 
bcma                   52096  1 b43
mac80211              630653  1 b43
cfg80211              484040  2 b43,mac80211
ssb_hcd                12869  0 
ssb                    62379  3 b43,b44,ssb_hcd
wmi                    19177  1 dell_wmi

##### interfaces ########################

auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

##### ifconfig ##########################

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>  
          inet addr:192.168.1.136  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::21c:23ff:fe88:b531/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:19000 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:13266 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:18852038 (18.8 MB)  TX bytes:1734551 (1.7 MB)
          Interrupt:21 

##### iwconfig ##########################

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

##### route #############################

Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0

##### resolv.conf #######################

nameserver 127.0.1.1
search hsd1.pa.comcast.net

##### NetworkManager info ###############

NetworkManager Tool

State: connected (global)

- Device: eth0  [Wired connection 1] -------------------------------------------
  Type:              Wired
  Driver:            b44
  State:             connected
  Default:           yes
  HW Address:        <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>

  Capabilities:
    Carrier Detect:  yes
    Speed:           100 Mb/s

  Wired Properties
    Carrier:         on

  IPv4 Settings:
    Address:         192.168.1.136
    Prefix:          24 (255.255.255.0)
    Gateway:         192.168.1.1

    DNS:             192.168.1.1

##### NetworkManager.state ##############

[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true

##### NetworkManager.conf ###############

[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile,ofono
dns=dnsmasq

[ifupdown]
managed=false

##### NetworkManager profiles ###########

[[/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Chansen]] (600 root)
[connection] id=Chansen | type=802-11-wireless
[802-11-wireless] ssid=Chansen
[ipv4] method=auto
[ipv6] method=auto

##### iw reg get ########################

Region: America/New_York (based on set time zone)

country 00:
    (2402 - 2472 @ 40), (3, 20)
    (2457 - 2482 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (2474 - 2494 @ 20), (3, 20), NO-OFDM, PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (5170 - 5250 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS
    (5735 - 5835 @ 40), (3, 20), PASSIVE-SCAN, NO-IBSS

##### iwlist channels ###################

eth0      no frequency information.

lo        no frequency information.

##### iwlist scan #######################

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

##### module infos ######################

[b43]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko
firmware:       b43/ucode9.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode5.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode16_mimo.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode15.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode14.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode13.fw
firmware:       b43/ucode11.fw
license:        GPL
author:         Rafał Miłecki
author:         Gábor Stefanik
author:         Michael Buesch
author:         Stefano Brivio
author:         Martin Langer
description:    Broadcom B43 wireless driver
srcversion:     42BAE2DB9BADE3E7ECA2CC0
depends:        bcma,ssb,mac80211,cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-32-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        5E:3C:0F:9C:A6:E3:65:43:53:5F:A2:BB:5B:70:9E:84:F1:6D:A7:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           bad_frames_preempt:enable(1) / disable(0) Bad Frames Preemption (int)
parm:           fwpostfix:Postfix for the .fw files to load. (string)
parm:           hwpctl:Enable hardware-side power control (default off) (int)
parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (int)
parm:           hwtkip:Enable hardware tkip. (int)
parm:           qos:Enable QOS support (default on) (int)
parm:           btcoex:Enable Bluetooth coexistence (default on) (int)
parm:           verbose:Log message verbosity: 0=error, 1=warn, 2=info(default), 3=debug (int)
parm:           pio:Use PIO accesses by default: 0=DMA, 1=PIO (int)
parm:           allhwsupport:Enable support for all hardware (even it if overlaps with the brcmsmac driver) (int)

[bcma]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/kernel/drivers/bcma/bcma.ko
license:        GPL
description:    Broadcom's specific AMBA driver
srcversion:     E41B811D88783DD5BC38565
depends:        
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-32-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        5E:3C:0F:9C:A6:E3:65:43:53:5F:A2:BB:5B:70:9E:84:F1:6D:A7:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[mac80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko
license:        GPL
description:    IEEE 802.11 subsystem
srcversion:     8ADA881D348148A3358334C
depends:        cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-32-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        5E:3C:0F:9C:A6:E3:65:43:53:5F:A2:BB:5B:70:9E:84:F1:6D:A7:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           max_nullfunc_tries:Maximum nullfunc tx tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           max_probe_tries:Maximum probe tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           beacon_loss_count:Number of beacon intervals before we decide beacon was lost. (int)
parm:           probe_wait_ms:Maximum time(ms) to wait for probe response before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           ieee80211_default_rc_algo:Default rate control algorithm for mac80211 to use (charp)

[cfg80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko
description:    wireless configuration support
license:        GPL
author:         Johannes Berg
srcversion:     E786D076B61F97809B04B64
depends:        
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-32-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        5E:3C:0F:9C:A6:E3:65:43:53:5F:A2:BB:5B:70:9E:84:F1:6D:A7:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           ieee80211_regdom:IEEE 802.11 regulatory domain code (charp)
parm:           cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz:Disable 40MHz support in the 2.4GHz band (bool)

[ssb_hcd]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ssb-hcd.ko
license:        GPL
description:    Common USB driver for SSB Bus
author:         Hauke Mehrtens
srcversion:     2A4C0EB5791EE9A11133FCB
depends:        ssb
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-32-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        5E:3C:0F:9C:A6:E3:65:43:53:5F:A2:BB:5B:70:9E:84:F1:6D:A7:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[ssb]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/kernel/drivers/ssb/ssb.ko
license:        GPL
description:    Sonics Silicon Backplane driver
srcversion:     3DE188310F77C566C2E8CB3
depends:        
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.13.0-32-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        5E:3C:0F:9C:A6:E3:65:43:53:5F:A2:BB:5B:70:9E:84:F1:6D:A7:C7
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

##### module parameters #################

[b43]
allhwsupport: 0
bad_frames_preempt: 0
btcoex: 1
hwpctl: 0
hwtkip: 0
nohwcrypt: 0
pio: 0
qos: 1
verbose: 2

[mac80211]
beacon_loss_count: 7
ieee80211_default_rc_algo: minstrel_ht
max_nullfunc_tries: 2
max_probe_tries: 5
probe_wait_ms: 500

[cfg80211]
cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz: N
ieee80211_regdom: 00

##### /etc/modules ######################

lp
rtc

##### modprobe options ##################

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf]
blacklist ath_pci

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf]
blacklist evbug
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd
blacklist eepro100
blacklist de4x5
blacklist eth1394
blacklist snd_intel8x0m
blacklist snd_aw2
blacklist i2c_i801
blacklist prism54
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist garmin_gps
blacklist asus_acpi
blacklist snd_pcsp
blacklist pcspkr
blacklist amd76x_edac

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rare-network.conf]
alias net-pf-3 off
alias net-pf-6 off
alias net-pf-9 off
alias net-pf-11 off
alias net-pf-12 off
alias net-pf-19 off
alias net-pf-21 off
alias net-pf-36 off

[/etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf]
remove iwlwifi \
(/sbin/lsmod | grep -o -e ^iwlmvm -e ^iwldvm -e ^iwlwifi | xargs /sbin/rmmod) \
&& /sbin/modprobe -r mac80211

[/etc/modprobe.d/mlx4.conf]
softdep mlx4_core post: mlx4_en

##### rc.local ##########################

exit 0

##### pm-utils ##########################

##### udev rules ########################

[/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules]
# PCI device 0x14e4:0x170c (b44)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC 'eth0' [IF]>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

##### dmesg #############################

[   16.018414] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found (core revision 10)
[   16.060156] b43-phy0: Found PHY: Analog 4, Type 2 (G), Revision 8
[   16.220493] b43 ssb0:0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2
[   16.220502] b43 ssb0:0: Falling back to user helper
[   16.635495] b43 ssb0:0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2
[   16.635503] b43 ssb0:0: Falling back to user helper
[   16.670338] b43 ssb0:0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2
[   16.670345] b43 ssb0:0: Falling back to user helper
[   16.678391] b43 ssb0:0: Direct firmware load failed with error -2
[   16.678399] b43 ssb0:0: Falling back to user helper
[   16.682102] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found
[   16.682110] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode5.fw" not found
[   16.682114] b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.
[   54.804234] b44 ssb1:0 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex
[   54.804244] b44 ssb1:0 eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX
[ 1200.005631] b44 ssb1:0 eth0: powering down PHY
[ 1211.804250] b44 ssb1:0 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex
[ 1211.804267] b44 ssb1:0 eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX

########## wireless info END ############
```

----------


## jeremy31

> Hi, 
> Here is my output. I do not see my wifi interface list in here.
> Can you please help step by step?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




```
sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
```

Reboot

----------


## jullyfush

I'm glad to see this thread has helped so many people and is still active. This persistent problem has been driving me nuts.

Here is the output from the wireless script:



```
########## wireless info START ##########

Report from: 23 Jun 2015 13:09 EDT -0400

Booted last: 23 Jun 2015 12:55 EDT -0400

Script from: 21 May 2015 09:10 UTC +0000

##### release ###########################

Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
Description:	Ubuntu 15.04
Release:	15.04
Codename:	vivid

##### kernel ############################

Linux 3.19.0-21-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Sun Jun 14 18:31:11 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux

Parameters: ro, quiet, splash, vt.handoff=7

##### desktop ###########################

Ubuntu

##### lspci #############################

00:19.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection [8086:10ea] (rev 06)
	Subsystem: Lenovo Device [17aa:2153]
	Kernel driver in use: e1000e

02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller [10ec:8172] (rev 10)
	Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:e020]
	Kernel driver in use: rtl8192se

##### lsusb #############################

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 17ef:4816 Lenovo 
Bus 001 Device 011: ID 0a5c:217f Broadcom Corp. BCM2045B (BDC-2.1)
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 147e:2016 Upek Biometric Touchchip/Touchstrip Fingerprint Sensor
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

##### PCMCIA card info ##################

##### rfkill ############################

0: tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: Bluetooth
	Soft blocked: no
	Hard blocked: no
1: phy0: Wireless LAN
	Soft blocked: no
	Hard blocked: no
6: hci0: Bluetooth
	Soft blocked: no
	Hard blocked: no

##### lsmod #############################

rtl8192se              65536  0 
rtl_pci                28672  1 rtl8192se
rtlwifi                77824  2 rtl_pci,rtl8192se
mac80211              724992  3 rtl_pci,rtlwifi,rtl8192se
cfg80211              540672  2 mac80211,rtlwifi
wmi                    20480  0 

##### interfaces ########################

auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

##### ifconfig ##########################

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>  
          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::5eff:35ff:fe04:fb11/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:16036 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:9983 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:16865465 (16.8 MB)  TX bytes:1310466 (1.3 MB)
          Interrupt:20 Memory:f2500000-f2520000 

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr <MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:1162 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:1155 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:1165552 (1.1 MB)  TX bytes:287279 (287.2 KB)

##### iwconfig ##########################

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  
          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm   
          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off
          Power Management:off
          

##### route #############################

Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    1024   0        0 eth0
169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 eth0
192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

##### resolv.conf #######################

nameserver 127.0.1.1
search Home

##### network managers ##################

Installed:

	NetworkManager

Running:

root       786     1  0 12:56 ?        00:00:01 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon

##### NetworkManager info ###############

GENERAL.DEVICE:                         eth0
GENERAL.TYPE:                           ethernet
GENERAL.VENDOR:                         Intel Corporation
GENERAL.PRODUCT:                        82577LM Gigabit Network Connection
GENERAL.DRIVER:                         e1000e
GENERAL.DRIVER-VERSION:                 2.3.2-k
GENERAL.FIRMWARE-VERSION:               0.12-1
GENERAL.HWADDR:                         <MAC 'eth0' [IF]>
GENERAL.MTU:                            1500
GENERAL.STATE:                          100 (connected)
GENERAL.REASON:                         0 (No reason given)
GENERAL.UDI:                            /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:19.0/net/eth0
GENERAL.IP-IFACE:                       eth0
GENERAL.NM-MANAGED:                     yes
GENERAL.AUTOCONNECT:                    yes
GENERAL.FIRMWARE-MISSING:               no
GENERAL.CONNECTION:                     Wired connection 1
GENERAL.CON-UUID:                       141ea253-1779-41db-98e9-9b1c36d61957
GENERAL.CON-PATH:                       /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/8
CAPABILITIES.CARRIER-DETECT:            yes
CAPABILITIES.SPEED:                     100 Mb/s
CONNECTIONS.AVAILABLE-CONNECTION-PATHS: /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Settings/{9}
CONNECTIONS.AVAILABLE-CONNECTIONS[1]:   141ea253-1779-41db-98e9-9b1c36d61957 | Wired connection 1
WIRED-PROPERTIES.CARRIER:               on
IP4.ADDRESS[1]:                         ip = 192.168.1.2/24, gw = 192.168.1.1
IP4.ROUTE[1]:                           dst = 169.254.0.0/16, nh = 0.0.0.0, mt = 1000
IP4.DNS[1]:                             192.168.1.1
IP4.DOMAIN[1]:                          Home
DHCP4.OPTION[1]:                        network_number = 192.168.1.0
DHCP4.OPTION[2]:                        requested_domain_search = 1
DHCP4.OPTION[3]:                        requested_host_name = 1
DHCP4.OPTION[4]:                        requested_broadcast_address = 1
DHCP4.OPTION[5]:                        requested_domain_name = 1
DHCP4.OPTION[6]:                        requested_rfc3442_classless_static_routes = 1
DHCP4.OPTION[7]:                        requested_time_offset = 1
DHCP4.OPTION[8]:                        expiry = 1435165761
DHCP4.OPTION[9]:                        domain_name = Home
DHCP4.OPTION[10]:                       next_server = 0.0.0.0
DHCP4.OPTION[11]:                       broadcast_address = 192.168.1.255
DHCP4.OPTION[12]:                       dhcp_message_type = 5
DHCP4.OPTION[13]:                       requested_subnet_mask = 1
DHCP4.OPTION[14]:                       routers = 192.168.1.1
DHCP4.OPTION[15]:                       dhcp_lease_time = 86400
DHCP4.OPTION[16]:                       ip_address = 192.168.1.2
DHCP4.OPTION[17]:                       requested_static_routes = 1
DHCP4.OPTION[18]:                       requested_interface_mtu = 1
DHCP4.OPTION[19]:                       requested_domain_name_servers = 1
DHCP4.OPTION[20]:                       domain_name_servers = 192.168.1.1
DHCP4.OPTION[21]:                       requested_wpad = 1
DHCP4.OPTION[22]:                       requested_netbios_name_servers = 1
DHCP4.OPTION[23]:                       requested_ms_classless_static_routes = 1
DHCP4.OPTION[24]:                       requested_routers = 1
DHCP4.OPTION[25]:                       subnet_mask = 255.255.255.0
DHCP4.OPTION[26]:                       requested_ntp_servers = 1
DHCP4.OPTION[27]:                       requested_netbios_scope = 1
DHCP4.OPTION[28]:                       dhcp_server_identifier = 192.168.1.1
IP6.ADDRESS[1]:                         ip = fe80::5eff:35ff:fe04:fb11/64, gw = ::

GENERAL.DEVICE:                         <MAC address>
GENERAL.TYPE:                           bt
GENERAL.VENDOR:                         --
GENERAL.PRODUCT:                        --
GENERAL.DRIVER:                         bluez
GENERAL.DRIVER-VERSION:                 
GENERAL.FIRMWARE-VERSION:               
GENERAL.HWADDR:                         <MAC address>
GENERAL.MTU:                            0
GENERAL.STATE:                          30 (disconnected)
GENERAL.REASON:                         0 (No reason given)
GENERAL.UDI:                            /org/bluez/833/hci0/dev_BC_B1_F3_74_8A_EF
GENERAL.IP-IFACE:                       
GENERAL.NM-MANAGED:                     yes
GENERAL.AUTOCONNECT:                    yes
GENERAL.FIRMWARE-MISSING:               no
GENERAL.CONNECTION:                     --
GENERAL.CON-UUID:                       --
GENERAL.CON-PATH:                       --
CAPABILITIES.CARRIER-DETECT:            no
CAPABILITIES.SPEED:                     unknown
CONNECTIONS.AVAILABLE-CONNECTION-PATHS: /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Settings/{8}
CONNECTIONS.AVAILABLE-CONNECTIONS[1]:   e8d39c38-1098-491f-b79e-2b14ec8c8873 | Galaxy Nexus Network

GENERAL.DEVICE:                         <MAC address>
GENERAL.TYPE:                           bt
GENERAL.VENDOR:                         --
GENERAL.PRODUCT:                        --
GENERAL.DRIVER:                         bluez
GENERAL.DRIVER-VERSION:                 
GENERAL.FIRMWARE-VERSION:               
GENERAL.HWADDR:                         <MAC address>
GENERAL.MTU:                            0
GENERAL.STATE:                          30 (disconnected)
GENERAL.REASON:                         0 (No reason given)
GENERAL.UDI:                            /org/bluez/833/hci0/dev_F4_F1_E1_FE_E5_86
GENERAL.IP-IFACE:                       
GENERAL.NM-MANAGED:                     yes
GENERAL.AUTOCONNECT:                    yes
GENERAL.FIRMWARE-MISSING:               no
GENERAL.CONNECTION:                     --
GENERAL.CON-UUID:                       --
GENERAL.CON-PATH:                       --
CAPABILITIES.CARRIER-DETECT:            no
CAPABILITIES.SPEED:                     unknown
CONNECTIONS.AVAILABLE-CONNECTION-PATHS: /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Settings/{13}
CONNECTIONS.AVAILABLE-CONNECTIONS[1]:   2e64cd01-8e86-4a73-8d2c-169b3c61bfe3 | Mencius Axe Network

GENERAL.DEVICE:                         wlan0
GENERAL.TYPE:                           wifi
GENERAL.VENDOR:                         Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
GENERAL.PRODUCT:                        RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller
GENERAL.DRIVER:                         rtl8192se
GENERAL.DRIVER-VERSION:                 3.19.0-21-generic
GENERAL.FIRMWARE-VERSION:               N/A
GENERAL.HWADDR:                         <MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>
GENERAL.MTU:                            1500
GENERAL.STATE:                          30 (disconnected)
GENERAL.REASON:                         42 (The supplicant is now available)
GENERAL.UDI:                            /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.4/0000:02:00.0/net/wlan0
GENERAL.IP-IFACE:                       
GENERAL.NM-MANAGED:                     yes
GENERAL.AUTOCONNECT:                    yes
GENERAL.FIRMWARE-MISSING:               no
GENERAL.CONNECTION:                     --
GENERAL.CON-UUID:                       --
GENERAL.CON-PATH:                       --
CAPABILITIES.CARRIER-DETECT:            no
CAPABILITIES.SPEED:                     unknown
CONNECTIONS.AVAILABLE-CONNECTION-PATHS: 
WIFI-PROPERTIES.WEP:                    yes
WIFI-PROPERTIES.WPA:                    yes
WIFI-PROPERTIES.WPA2:                   yes
WIFI-PROPERTIES.TKIP:                   yes
WIFI-PROPERTIES.CCMP:                   yes
WIFI-PROPERTIES.AP:                     yes
WIFI-PROPERTIES.ADHOC:                  yes

SSID  BSSID  MODE  CHAN  FREQ  RATE  SIGNAL  BARS  SECURITY  ACTIVE  * 

##### NetworkManager.state ##############

[main]
NetworkingEnabled=true
WirelessEnabled=true
WWANEnabled=true
WimaxEnabled=true

##### NetworkManager.conf ###############

[main]
plugins=ifupdown,keyfile,ofono
dns=dnsmasq

[ifupdown]
managed=true

##### NetworkManager profiles ###########

[[/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/tell-roger-bell-monopoly]] (600 root)
[connection] id=tell-roger-bell-monopoly | type=802-11-wireless
[802-11-wireless] ssid=tell-roger-bell-monopoly | mac-address=<MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>
[ipv4] method=auto
[ipv6] method=auto

[[/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/TheDen-guest]] (600 root)
[connection] id=TheDen-guest | type=wifi
[wifi] ssid=TheDen-guest | mac-address=<MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>
[ipv6] method=auto
[ipv4] method=auto

[[/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/网费太贵]] (600 root)
[connection] id=网费太贵 | type=802-11-wireless
[802-11-wireless] ssid=231;189;145;232;180;185;229;164;170;232;180;181; | mac-address=<MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>
[ipv4] method=auto
[ipv6] method=auto

[[/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/石萍]] (600 root)
[connection] id=石萍 | type=802-11-wireless
[802-11-wireless] ssid=231;159;179;232;144;141; | mac-address=<MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>
[ipv4] method=auto
[ipv6] method=auto

[[/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/CBC]] (600 root)
[connection] id=CBC | type=802-11-wireless
[802-11-wireless] ssid=CBC | mac-address=<MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>
[ipv6] method=auto
[ipv4] method=auto

[[/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/TheDen]] (600 root)
[connection] id=TheDen | type=wifi
[wifi] ssid=TheDen | mac-address=<MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>
[ipv4] method=auto
[ipv6] method=auto

[[/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Apple Network e46175]] (600 root)
[connection] id=Apple Network e46175 | type=802-11-wireless
[802-11-wireless] ssid=Apple Network e46175 | mac-address=<MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>
[ipv6] method=auto
[ipv4] method=auto

[[/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Mencius]] (600 root)
[connection] id=Mencius | type=802-11-wireless
[802-11-wireless] ssid=Mencius | mac-address=<MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>
[ipv4] method=auto
[ipv6] method=auto

##### iw reg get ########################

Region: America/Toronto (based on set time zone)

country 00: DFS-UNSET
	(2402 - 2472 @ 40), (3, 20), (N/A)
	(2457 - 2482 @ 40), (3, 20), (N/A), NO-IR
	(2474 - 2494 @ 20), (3, 20), (N/A), NO-OFDM, NO-IR
	(5170 - 5250 @ 40), (3, 20), (N/A), NO-IR
	(5735 - 5835 @ 40), (3, 20), (N/A), NO-IR

##### iwlist channels ###################

eth0      no frequency information.

lo        no frequency information.

wlan0     13 channels in total; available frequencies :
          Channel 01 : 2.412 GHz
          Channel 02 : 2.417 GHz
          Channel 03 : 2.422 GHz
          Channel 04 : 2.427 GHz
          Channel 05 : 2.432 GHz
          Channel 06 : 2.437 GHz
          Channel 07 : 2.442 GHz
          Channel 08 : 2.447 GHz
          Channel 09 : 2.452 GHz
          Channel 10 : 2.457 GHz
          Channel 11 : 2.462 GHz
          Channel 12 : 2.467 GHz
          Channel 13 : 2.472 GHz

##### iwlist scan #######################

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

Channel occupancy:

      3   APs on   Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
      3   APs on   Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

wlan0     Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: <MAC 'TheDen-guest' [AC1]>
                    Channel:1
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality=44/70  Signal level=-66 dBm  
                    Encryption key:off
                    ESSID:"TheDen-guest"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000024b71be0160
                    Extra: Last beacon: 692ms ago
          Cell 02 - Address: <MAC 'TheDen' [AC2]>
                    Channel:1
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality=44/70  Signal level=-66 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"TheDen"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000024b71be0170
                    Extra: Last beacon: 740ms ago
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 03 - Address: <MAC 'PurpleEagle' [AC3]>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=30/70  Signal level=-80 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"PurpleEagle"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000000240ba3150
                    Extra: Last beacon: 416ms ago
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 04 - Address: <MAC '' [AC4]>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=28/70  Signal level=-82 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:""
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000000240b8ac5d
                    Extra: Last beacon: 516ms ago
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : CCMP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
          Cell 05 - Address: <MAC 'PurpleEagle-guest' [AC5]>
                    Channel:6
                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
                    Quality=24/70  Signal level=-86 dBm  
                    Encryption key:off
                    ESSID:"PurpleEagle-guest"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=0000000240b8b477
                    Extra: Last beacon: 516ms ago
          Cell 06 - Address: <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]>
                    Channel:1
                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-22 dBm  
                    Encryption key:on
                    ESSID:"\xE7\xBD\x91\xE8\xB4\xB9\xE5\xA4\xAA\xE8\xB4\xB5"
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
                    Mode:Master
                    Extra:tsf=00000000283d9183
                    Extra: Last beacon: 804ms ago
                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
                    IE: WPA Version 1
                        Group Cipher : TKIP
                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP
                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

##### module infos ######################

[rtl8192se]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.19.0-21-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl8192se/rtl8192se.ko
firmware:       rtlwifi/rtl8192sefw.bin
description:    Realtek 8192S/8191S 802.11n PCI wireless
license:        GPL
author:         Larry Finger	<Larry.Finger@lwfinger.net>
author:         Realtek WlanFAE	<wlanfae@realtek.com>
author:         lizhaoming	<chaoming_li@realsil.com.cn>
srcversion:     70E59290C8FB5D7753889C6
depends:        rtlwifi,rtl_pci,mac80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.19.0-21-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        33:3A:84:CC:97:05:DD:B2:6E:1C:DC:E3:88:AF:CE:DC:2D:EF:F7:61
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           swenc:Set to 1 for software crypto (default 0)
 (bool)
parm:           ips:Set to 0 to not use link power save (default 1)
 (bool)
parm:           swlps:Set to 1 to use SW control power save (default 0)
 (bool)
parm:           fwlps:Set to 1 to use FW control power save (default 1)
 (bool)
parm:           debug:Set debug level (0-5) (default 0) (int)

[rtl_pci]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.19.0-21-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtl_pci.ko
description:    PCI basic driver for rtlwifi
license:        GPL
author:         Larry Finger	<Larry.FInger@lwfinger.net>
author:         Realtek WlanFAE	<wlanfae@realtek.com>
author:         lizhaoming	<chaoming_li@realsil.com.cn>
srcversion:     A25DC6D8C53D55DA133BC49
depends:        mac80211,rtlwifi
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.19.0-21-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        33:3A:84:CC:97:05:DD:B2:6E:1C:DC:E3:88:AF:CE:DC:2D:EF:F7:61
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[rtlwifi]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.19.0-21-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtlwifi/rtlwifi.ko
description:    Realtek 802.11n PCI wireless core
license:        GPL
author:         Larry Finger	<Larry.FInger@lwfinger.net>
author:         Realtek WlanFAE	<wlanfae@realtek.com>
author:         lizhaoming	<chaoming_li@realsil.com.cn>
srcversion:     35016235A31CEB1854418E1
depends:        mac80211,cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.19.0-21-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        33:3A:84:CC:97:05:DD:B2:6E:1C:DC:E3:88:AF:CE:DC:2D:EF:F7:61
sig_hashalgo:   sha512

[mac80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.19.0-21-generic/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko
license:        GPL
description:    IEEE 802.11 subsystem
srcversion:     88CC41451370601B0D885E4
depends:        cfg80211
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.19.0-21-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        33:3A:84:CC:97:05:DD:B2:6E:1C:DC:E3:88:AF:CE:DC:2D:EF:F7:61
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           minstrel_vht_only:Use only VHT rates when VHT is supported by sta. (bool)
parm:           max_nullfunc_tries:Maximum nullfunc tx tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           max_probe_tries:Maximum probe tries before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           beacon_loss_count:Number of beacon intervals before we decide beacon was lost. (int)
parm:           probe_wait_ms:Maximum time(ms) to wait for probe response before disconnecting (reason 4). (int)
parm:           ieee80211_default_rc_algo:Default rate control algorithm for mac80211 to use (charp)

[cfg80211]
filename:       /lib/modules/3.19.0-21-generic/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko
description:    wireless configuration support
license:        GPL
author:         Johannes Berg
srcversion:     E61EB836E1B33C2A2918485
depends:        
intree:         Y
vermagic:       3.19.0-21-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 
signer:         Magrathea: Glacier signing key
sig_key:        33:3A:84:CC:97:05:DD:B2:6E:1C:DC:E3:88:AF:CE:DC:2D:EF:F7:61
sig_hashalgo:   sha512
parm:           ieee80211_regdom:IEEE 802.11 regulatory domain code (charp)
parm:           cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz:Disable 40MHz support in the 2.4GHz band (bool)

##### module parameters #################

[rtl8192se]
debug: 0
fwlps: N
ips: Y
swenc: N
swlps: Y

[mac80211]
beacon_loss_count: 7
ieee80211_default_rc_algo: minstrel_ht
max_nullfunc_tries: 2
max_probe_tries: 5
minstrel_vht_only: Y
probe_wait_ms: 500

[cfg80211]
cfg80211_disable_40mhz_24ghz: N
ieee80211_regdom: 00

##### /etc/modules ######################

lp

coretemp
jc42

##### modprobe options ##################

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf]
blacklist ath_pci

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf]
blacklist evbug
blacklist usbmouse
blacklist usbkbd
blacklist eepro100
blacklist de4x5
blacklist eth1394
blacklist snd_intel8x0m
blacklist snd_aw2
blacklist i2c_i801
blacklist prism54
blacklist bcm43xx
blacklist garmin_gps
blacklist asus_acpi
blacklist snd_pcsp
blacklist pcspkr
blacklist amd76x_edac

[/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-rare-network.conf]
alias net-pf-3 off
alias net-pf-6 off
alias net-pf-9 off
alias net-pf-11 off
alias net-pf-12 off
alias net-pf-19 off
alias net-pf-21 off
alias net-pf-36 off

[/etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf]
remove iwlwifi \
(/sbin/lsmod | grep -o -e ^iwlmvm -e ^iwldvm -e ^iwlwifi | xargs /sbin/rmmod) \
&& /sbin/modprobe -r mac80211

[/etc/modprobe.d/mlx4.conf]
softdep mlx4_core post: mlx4_en

[/etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf]
options rtl8723be fwlps=0

##### rc.local ##########################

exit 0

##### pm-utils ##########################

[/etc/pm/power.d/disable_wol] (777 root)
CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'
for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done
if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE
    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi
exit 0

[/etc/pm/power.d/laptop-mode] (777 root)
CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'
for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done
if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE
    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi
exit 0

[/etc/pm/power.d/pci_devices] (777 root)
CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'
for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done
if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE
    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi
exit 0

[/etc/pm/power.d/pcie_aspm] (777 root)
CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'
for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done
if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE
    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi
exit 0

[/etc/pm/power.d/sched-powersave] (777 root)
CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'
for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done
if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE
    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi
exit 0

[/etc/pm/power.d/usb_bluetooth] (777 root)
CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'
for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done
if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE
    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi
exit 0

[/etc/pm/power.d/wireless] (777 root)
CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'
for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done
if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE
    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi
exit 0

[/etc/pm/power.d/xfs_buffer] (777 root)
CONFFILE=/etc/default/tlp
LIBDIRS='/usr/lib /usr/lib64'
for d in ${LIBDIRS}; do
    if [ -d "${d}/pm-utils/power.d" ]; then
        blocked="${d}/pm-utils/power.d/${0##*/}"
        break
    fi
done
if [ -n "$blocked" ] && [ -x "$blocked" ]; then
    # else nothing to disable -> don't read $CONFFILE
    if [ -e "$CONFFILE" ] && . "$CONFFILE" && [ "$TLP_ENABLE" = '1' ]; then
        # TLP is enabled -> disable $blocked
        echo "Notice: '${blocked}' disabled by TLP."
    else
        exec "$blocked" $*
    fi
fi
exit 0

##### udev rules ########################

[/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules]
# PCI device 0x8086:0x10ea (e1000e)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC 'eth0' [IF]>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8172 (rtl8192se)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC 'wlan0' [IF]>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
# PCI device 0x10ec:0x8172 (rtl8192se)
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="<MAC address>", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan1"

##### dmesg #############################

[  123.858865] wlan0: associate with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 1/3)
[  123.862237] wlan0: RX AssocResp from <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)
[  123.863725] wlan0: associated
[  159.514573] wlan0: Connection to AP <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> lost
[  173.992271] wlan0: Connection to AP <MAC address> lost
[  190.506829] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]>
[  190.526134] wlan0: send auth to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 1/3)
[  190.527929] wlan0: authenticated
[  190.530032] wlan0: associate with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 1/3)
[  190.533316] wlan0: RX AssocResp from <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=2)
[  190.534788] wlan0: associated
[  209.712336] wlan0: Connection to AP <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> lost
[  210.732997] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]>
[  210.752540] wlan0: send auth to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 1/3)
[  212.068548] wlan0: send auth to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 2/3)
[  213.068705] wlan0: send auth to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 3/3)
[  214.080924] wlan0: authentication with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> timed out
[  716.936180] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]>
[  716.955662] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 1/3)
[  717.159615] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 2/3)
[  717.363591] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 3/3)
[  717.567524] wlan0: authentication with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> timed out
[  718.660390] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]>
[  718.679911] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 1/3)
[  718.883677] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 2/3)
[  719.087738] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 3/3)
[  719.291798] wlan0: authentication with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> timed out
[  720.792524] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]>
[  720.812049] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 1/3)
[  721.016022] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 2/3)
[  721.220002] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 3/3)
[  721.424059] wlan0: authentication with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> timed out
[  723.420972] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]>
[  723.440421] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 1/3)
[  723.644256] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 2/3)
[  723.848272] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 3/3)
[  724.052315] wlan0: authentication with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> timed out
[  736.038676] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]>
[  736.057947] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 1/3)
[  736.261712] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 2/3)
[  736.465761] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 3/3)
[  736.669798] wlan0: authentication with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> timed out
[  742.327225] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]>
[  742.346575] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 1/3)
[  742.550531] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 2/3)
[  742.754503] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 3/3)
[  742.958494] wlan0: authentication with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> timed out
[  753.952671] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]>
[  753.972015] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 1/3)
[  754.175857] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 2/3)
[  754.379938] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 3/3)
[  754.583904] wlan0: authentication with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> timed out
[  767.322090] wlan0: authenticate with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]>
[  767.341593] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 1/3)
[  767.545445] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 2/3)
[  767.749467] wlan0: direct probe to <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> (try 3/3)
[  767.953491] wlan0: authentication with <MAC '网费太贵' [AC6]> timed out

########## wireless info END ############
```

----------


## mohsen-alam

Hello,

I was using 12.04 and later on upgrade to 14.04. I use Windows and Ubuntu dual boot. After upgrading my windows, ubuntu can't connect to wifi.
HP Presario CQ43 is the model.

I run the scripts, here is the output, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11840138/

Thanks in advance

----------


## Amanda_L._Moen

I'm running Xubuntu 14.04, since an update 3 weeks ago I haven't been able to get online.  No wifi and no ethernet. (FYI, I'm running dual boot Xubuntu 14.04 / Windows XP Professional SP3 on a Dell Inspiron 1525.)

I'm not seeing anyway to even make the text file executable.  What the heck am I missing? So, maybe once I figure out how to run the script, I'll be able to figure everything else out.

I'll go back through this thread to see if something helps me, but right now I'm completely lost.  Thanks for any help.

----------


## wildmanne39

This is a very long thread and the person that was answering all the questions in this thread is no longer active and is not answering questions in this thread any more. Please start a new thread when needing help with wifi issues and if you think it is relevant you can post a link to this thread in your first post.

Thread closed! 
Thanks

----------

